# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  поговорим брат-а.

## юрий

Поговорим, брат\а

Памятка   преждевременно  покидающему  плоть

…  что за ересь, бред - а брат ?!
…  сим - помочь тебе я рад  …
…  вот, к примеру, говорят - …
                             (из разговора двух братьев)

     Благодарю тебе брат или брата, этим своим небольшим сочинением – благо тебе дарю. Надеюсь – кому-нибудь слова нижеследующие окажут помощь или поддержку в трудную минуту. Сказанное далее имеет целью прояснить, по возможности, смысл некоторых значимых для нашей жизни понятий и терминов. Как понимать слова - любовь, счастье, смысл жизни, радость, вера, сомнение, совесть, спасение, благодать, а также - спасибо, дорогой, супруг, помощь, общение, брат. И ещё - смерть, ад, рай, дух, душа, духовность, духовное развитие. Затронуты  некоторые вопросы, касающиеся смысла союза (объединения) – муж-жена. Также здесь освещаются некоторые туманные моменты, связанные с ситуацией, когда человек решается прежде времени покинуть свою плоть, по тем или иным причинам. Почему это может произойти, что может произойти после подобного покидания плоти, как избежать \не допустить подобного в своей жизни – всё это ты можешь узнать здесь. 

     Для начала – обращение брат – всем нам знакомо и понятно. Но почему – брата? Что означает это слово, и откуда взято? Брат и многие производные от него названия не случайно так широко употребляются в нашем обществе. Подсознательно люди чувствуют смысл этого слова – это указание на наше родство, очень близкое родство, ближе нет. И, как бы не разделялись люди, как бы и чем бы не отделялись друг от друга в жизни – брат, браток, братан, братела, братишка, братка, братия – произносим мы, и этим подчеркиваем близкость, родственность свою с тем человеком. И это действительно так. Почему сие родство самое близкое – ближе нет, как уже было сказано? Плоть человека, биологический организм, куда входит тело плотное и весь набор тел всё более тонких – это своеобразный инструмент, данный душе в пользование, инструмент, который позволяет душе проявляться в мире плотной материи, творить, изменять этот мир плотной материи, при этом душа меняется и сама. Душа бессмертна, и покинув данную ей плоть по той или иной причине – через какое-то время может получить другую, новую плоть. Дабы прожить следующую жизнь, где её ждут следующие испытания и уроки. Но решает - когда, кому и какая плоть достанется – только Отец наш Небесный. Именно Он - Отец душ наших. Плоть же даётся нам Землёй-Матушкой (и в Ней же плоть после смерти и растворяется). Частично к созданию будущей плоти, к набору качеств, которыми в той или иной степени станет обладать будущая плоть – причастны биологические родители человека. Души наши по сути – искорки от Тела Светлого Отца нашего. Однажды Он начал отделять \брать от Себя капельки, искорки, кусочки тончайшей материи (ткани), которая составляет Тело Его Светлое. Далее потребовалось несколько уплотнить тончайшую материю этих кусочков, чтобы материя сия уплотнённая смогла соединиться, связаться с наиболее тонкой из оболочек биологического организма. На уплотнённую духовную ткань, основу наших будущих душ, Отец Небесный наносит своеобразный рисунок, узор так называемой индивидуальности – дабы все мы друг от друга чуть-чуть отличались индивидуальностью своей, в творениях - всегда разных. Творя  всегда чуточку отличное и неповторимое, мы всегда будем нуждаться в творениях друг друга. Ведь повторения нет, негде взять такое же, такого же нет нигде. Этим мы как бы привязаны друг к другу. Такая своеобразная привязка человеков друг к кругу. Мы непроизвольно становимся  нужны друг другу. Мы – это душа, облачённая в плоть.

----------


## юрий

Итак, ещё раз - что такое - душа? Душа - искорка от Тела Светлого Отца Небесного, искусственно уплотнённая, на которой нанесён некий своеобразный узор индивидуальности, и в которую вложено особое предначертание – творить и созидать, живя друг для друга. Творя всегда разное, что обусловлено нашей индивидуальностью, мы всегда будем нуждаться друг в друге, испытывать нужду в творениях друг друга. Это своеобразная  привязка человеков друг к другу. Душа наша способна развиваться, лишь находясь в теле плотном. После смерти, после покидания душой плоти, развитие души останавливается до нового воплощения. Хотя остаётся способность  чувствовать, видеть происходящее на Земле-Матушке. Значит, человек – это душа, получившая плоть – воплощённая. Плоть – это всего лишь инструмент, с помощью которого душа способна проявиться в мире плотной материи. Душа призвана творить, созидать нечто прекрасное  и развиваться при этом. Инструмент же, помогающий душе в этом, не всегда бывает исправен. Иногда инструмент \плоть имеет какие-нибудь врождённые поломки. Это, зачастую, заслуга родителей. Иногда поломки возникают в течении жизни плоти – здесь причины могут быть разные. Важно знать – если у инструмента \ плоти отключены те или иные функции – это, скорее всего, необходимо. Необходимо для развития души, и именно этой души. И ещё – только Отец Небесный подбирает для души, для её развития ту или иную наиболее подходящую плоть \инструмент. Подарками Отца  не должно пренебрегать душе, даже если инструмент \плоть окажется в чем-то ущербным. Следующего подарка, возможно, придётся ждать бесконечно долго. Ведь Отец Небесный не нарушает закона свободы выбора, свободы воли, согласно которому живёт и развивается душа человека. Если твоя воля в том, чтобы не иметь такой плоти и такой жизни – так и будет. Но иную плоть, с иными характеристиками тебе дать будет нельзя – душе нужны именно такие испытания, которые предоставляет ущербная, данная ныне, плоть \инструмент. Возможно, через время, душа по воле своей покинувшая плоть, отказавшись таким образом от испытаний \уроков, с помощью которых она могла бы измениться – возможно – душа сия вновь возымеет желание пройти уроки \испытания во плоти, возжаждет воплощения. Тогда по воле Отца ей будет подобрана и дана вновь плоть. Но характеристики новой плоти будут аналогичны характеристикам плоти покинутой когда-то, ибо испытания, определённые для сей души, должны быть те же, что душа не прошла когда-то – а дать \предоставить их может лишь плоть с определёнными качествами. Таковы некоторые особенности нашей непростой жизни в этом прекрасном мире.
      Как теперь ты видишь и понимаешь – мы все браты \взяты от Тела Светлого Отца нашего Небесного. И говоря – я брат и ты брат – мы упоминаем о том, что суть наша едина, что мы по сути своей очень близки друг другу. Обращение – браты – подчеркивает, что все мы от Тела Одного взяты. Обращаясь к женщине, можно сказать – я брат и ты брата – этим подчеркивая, упоминая о своём с ней родстве, очень близком, потому, как и женская душа брата \взята оттуда же – от Тела Отца Небесного. Есть некоторые различия, особенности между душою мужской и душою женской – но суть, основа – одна, едина. Так сложилось, что для упоминания о близком родстве с женщиной используется слово – сестра, термин – брата – непривычен, но означает то же, что и сестра (в общепринятом смысле) – близкое родство.

----------


## юрий

Слушай же далее, брат либо брата, о том, что есть любовь, ради чего мы созданы, зачем мы приходим в этот мир. 
Бог наш, Отец Небесный, как ты, возможно, слышал, есть Любовь. Что сие значит? Отец наш состоит из тончайшего вида материи – этакой светоносной ткани. Он постоянно излучает в пространство особый вид энергии, который мы называем Благодатью. Смысл слова  благодать означает некое благо, нечто благое, очень хорошее, полезное, нужное. Нам даваемое, данное, дающееся. Эта самая Благодать по другому ещё зовётся Дух Святой. Она принимается, улавливается душой человека, питает душу и душой же используется для благодеяний. Сам процесс излучения Богом благодатной энергии, этакое свечение – называется Любовь. Выражение – Бог есть Любовь – подчеркивает, выделяет суть явления, коим является Бог наш, Отец Небесный. А суть эта, как мы знаем теперь, есть излучение силы благодатной, энергии очень тонкого качества, источение из Себя Им этакого свечения своеобразного. Ну, а сам процесс излучения благодатной энергии, само отделение этакого света, свечение благодатное – это и называется – Любовь.
 Благодать, идущая бесконечным потоком от Отца Небесного, попадает  в души наши в большем или меньшем количестве, объёме. Это зависит от степени открытости души перед Богом, веры ему, а также от способности той или иной души принять то или иное количество благодати. Способность сия тренируется, равно как и вера Отцу - может стать сильнее, а открытость души перед Богом – полнее. Душа, наполнившись энергией благодатной (что в большей степени происходит во время молитвы, в молитвенном состоянии), придав ей (благодати) некий налёт \окрас в соответствии со своей индивидуальностью, призвана передать энергию сию далее, через сердце своё, посредством творений рук и ума, другим людям, миру окружающему. Отдав имеющееся максимально, душа получит следующую порцию уже несколько большую, чем была предыдущая. То тепло и свет, в виде которых благодатная энергия исходит из сердец наших, то нежное  теплое свечение, мы вкладываем во все творения рук своих и ума. И окутываем этим тёплым светом все свои чувства, проявляемые природным организмом. И эти проявления души нашей так же называются – Любовь. Процесс свечения, сияния сердечного, излучения от сердца тепла и света - по аналогии с подобным проявлением (излучением благодати) Отца Небесного – возможно называть Любовь. Образ этакого солнышка сияющего подходит под понятие – Любовь. То, что исходит из нашего сердца – так или иначе никуда не пропадает. Любовь, исходящая из сердца нашего (каким-то образом) возвращается к Отцу нашему, питая и усиливая Его. Ради этого мы были созданы – наполнять Землю, а затем и Вселенную творениями своими, где каждое творение будет исполнено теплом и светом сердечным. Все эти творения станут бесконечно долго излучать то, чем они наполнены, и это будет укреплять Отца нашего, нас питающего. Круг замкнулся, круг расширяющийся. Подобным образом функционирует система: Единый  (Творец материального бытия и Родитель нашего Бога – Отца Небесного) и созданные Им Звёзды, Планеты, Луны. Единый излучает Дух Жизни (материальную жизненную силу), питая ею все материальные объекты мира, им созданного, и от них же получает обратно поток энергии много больший. Выражение - Любовь, исходящая из сердца нашего… – 
означает одновременно и процесс выделения сердцем тепла и света, и сам продукт выделяемый сердцем (то самое тепло и свет). Так, словом дождь можно назвать и сам процесс, когда капельки падают, и сами капельки можно назвать – дождь. И ещё – снег, это и сами снежинки, и процесс снижения этих снежинок мы порой называем – снег.
Надеюсь, ты понял - что есть любовь, ради чего мы созданы, зачем мы приходим в этот мир. Любовь есть этакое свечение, излучение благодати, тепла и света. Созданы мы ради того, чтобы наполнять мир материи свечением сим (любовью). Зачем это – любовь наша (непосредственно либо опосредованно) возвращает Отцу исходящее от Него, восполняя и увеличивая отданное. Результатом же жизни и деятельности нашей станет Вселенная, наполненная изумительными творениями рук наших, ума, душ наших.

----------


## юрий

Поговорим же, брат\а, и о таких понятиях из нашей жизни как - смысл жизни, счастье, радость, свобода воли.
Естественный, первый, почти, по важности вопрос для человека – смысл жизни – в чем он? Разум человека пытлив, любопытен и ищущ. Но вопрос сей многих заводил в тупик, потому как, для ответа логичного и разумного, необходимо знание и понимание некоторых истин, того, о чем человек ранее не знал (и знать не должен был). Даже сегодня вопрос – в чем смысл жизни – самым неотвечаемый (согласно опросам, статистике). То есть, люди чаще всего затрудняются ответить именно на этот вопрос в ходе различных опросов. И именно этот вопрос, а точнее ответ на него – жизнь бессмысленна!!! – чаще всего выплывает, если не ведаешь верного ответа и если находишься в тупиковой ситуации жизненной. Так в чем же смысл жизни? Давай попробуем ответить на этот теперь уже практически детский (с учетом твоих знаний) вопрос. В чем смысл жизни вообще, и в чем смысл жизни человеческой, смысл жизни человека? Деление напрашивается само собой. Жизнь во Вселенной происходит по тому же принципу, по той же схеме, что (существует, наблюдается, происходит) между Отцом Небесным и человеками. Единый, Великое Мужское Начало и Творец всего материального бытия (и Отец нашего Бога) излучает Дух Жизни, материальную жизненную силу, в пространство. Эту энергию улавливают Женские Начала - Звёзды, Планеты и Луны. Они эту энергию используют, преобразуют и удесятерено возвращают обратно Единому. Сами они при этом развиваются (в качестве), увеличиваются (в объёме), как-то меняются, одним словом. Вот он весь смысл жизни во Вселенной, которая нас окружает. Смысл жизни человека (вероятно) схож с тем, что описан выше. Приняв энергию (Благодать) от Отца Небесного - использовать её, преобразовать и неким образом  (напрямую или опосредовано), возвратить её Отцу (обратно, увеличено). И если аналогичный процесс в материальном мире приводит к расширению мира проявленного, увеличению объёма его, количества материальных объектов в нём, то мы (люди) призваны мир сей материальный изукрасить, расцветить утонченно. Ибо суть наша и выделяемого нами (любовь) много тоньше того, что наполняет мир материи. И этой нежной невесомой утончённостью мы будем украшать этот мир, словно ёлку новогоднюю мишурой, словно куст или ветвь почерневшую – листвой нежнейшей, цветами благоуханными. Ну, вот так примерно. Если брать не столь отдалённо и возвышенно, а более практично, более приближённо к повседневности – смысл жизни нашей (состоит) заключается в том, что мы с тобой уже упоминали – нужно любить. Любить – это источать светлое тепло и теплый свет из души (из сердца своего). И наполнять этим всё и вся вокруг. Наполнять этот мир любовью – это то, ради чего мы созданы, рождены. Любовь – это суть наша, и смысл нашей жизни – любовь.  Ею мы призваны заполнить окружающий нас мир материи. Опять же следует помнить о двояком понимании слова любовь – это и сам процесс наполнения окружающего мира теплом и светом сердечным, сам процесс выделения сердцем своим тепла и света, и сам продукт выделяемый, то есть то самое тепло сердечное, тот самый свет души нежнейший. Говоря о любви природной, мы говорим явлении, когда тело природное человека источает в пространство энергии чувств, светится своеобразно, источая некое чувство. Энергия чувствований, выделяемых природным телом несколько более груба, чем энергии выделяемые душой человека. Но сам процесс источения энергий, утончённых до определённой степени, сам процесс сей по аналогии с подобным процессом в душе человека, а также с подобным явлением, проявляемым Отцом Небесным, сам процесс называется нами – любовь. И тем больше природное проявление сие соответствует любови, чем более окутывает человек теплом сердечным и светом нежнейшим тёплым проявления чувственные своего природного организма. Любовь природную, чувственные проявления плоти человек должен окутывать нежной вуалью тепла сердечного. Также и всё остальное, вся жизнь, все проявления жизни человека – все должно плясать вокруг любви, всё должно отталкиваться от любви, началом всему должна быть любовь. Используя способность свою излучать тончайшую энергию – любить, то есть любовь источать – мы утончение это вкладываем во всё, к чему, так или иначе, прикасаемся. Мир вокруг мы призваны утончать. Более тонкой, более нежной энергетикой наполнить. Это и нежность во взгляде, и ласковое что-то, и бережное отношение, и внимательное участие, и теплое чувство, и забота о ком-то, мягкость и теплота, свет изнутри исходящий. Язык человека, душа которого чуточку более развита, полон слов уменьшительных, ласкательных, утончённых. Итак, любовь - это процесс отдавания себя (души), процесс постоянной самоотдачи, постоянного источения из себя, а значит и себя (как души) в мир окружающий, наполнения мира вокруг утончённой сутью своей. Душа твоя – костерок этакий, который горит и греет мир окружающий, и топливо в костерке том никогда не кончается. Отец Небесный неразрывно связан с каждым из нас. Точнее, это мы все с Ним неразрывно соединены неким подобием нити светлой (канал соединяющий, оптико-волокнистая связь будто). Излучаемое Отцом идёт через нас, в большем или меньшем количестве, что зависит от степени открытости души перед Богом. Далее эта энергия благодатная изливается в мир посредством нас, через сердца наши. Это есть Слава Божия (вероятно). Проявляя любовь, источая теплый свет и светлое тепло в мир, души наши умножают Славу Отца Небесного, призвание у душ наших такое. Проявлять и умножать Славу Бога нашего в мире материи плотной – наша задача, смысл нашей жизни как человеков, ради этого мы и были созданы. Отдавать, отдавать, отдавать наполняющее душу, благостное наполняющее, от Бога пришедшее, душою принятое, взятое и по своему облагороженное, расцвеченное – вот занятие для каждого из нас. Множество вариаций, большое количество проявлений разнообразных сего занятия - зависит лишь от фантазии человека, способностей, которыми наделена плоть, и качеств, свойств мира окружающего.

----------


## юрий

А теперь посмотрим на то, что пугает человека – холодное, мрачное, грубое. Это ранит порою, человека, вызывает страх, пугает, от этого хочется бежать, убежать, спрятаться. Но - что же тогда освещать (как не мрачное), кого же, что же тогда согревать (как не холод), и не грубость ли возможно утончить заботой и нежностью? Именно этот холодный, мрачный, колкий, колючий мир материи, мир подвижного разума нас окружающий, мы – человеки и призваны сделать светлее, теплее, ярче и мягче, нежнее и изысканнее. 
Это - помощь нам, тренажёры своеобразные. И способности, силы наши увеличиваются в процессе труда, в процессе приложения усилий – наполнения мира любовью, этим волшебным светлым теплом душ наших. Вот смысл твоей жизни и жизни всех братьев и сестёр твоих. Никакой мистики и пустой болтовни, всё практично и разумно. Глупо отказываться от подаренных тебе таких возможностей – согласись, брат\а. Для того же, чтобы ты наполнял мир сей любовью своею – даны тебе способности (и возможности), которые требуется обязательно развивать в себе. По сути своей – ты – творец, созидатель. Творения рук и ума твоего ты можешь и должен полнить любовью своей. Это - помогает тебе выражать любовь свою миру. Наполняя мир, окружающий тебя, творениями, исполненными любовью и с любовью, сочащимися любовью твоей, ты расцвечиваешь мир сей, делаешь его краше, нежнее, очаровательнее. В этом смысл твоей жизни. Естественно, чтобы полноценно творить – необходимо крепкое и здоровое тело (плоть), надёжный, исправный инструмент необходим человеку для творчества. И естественно, что об инструменте своём, от которого так много зависит, необходимо тщательно заботиться, беречь, его, холить и лелеять, поддерживать его в работоспособном состоянии. В гармонии с миром окружающим должно находиться тело человека, в гармонии с миром, родившим и питающим его (тело плотное). Забота о природном организме своём, содержание его в гармонии с окружающим миром - всё это тоже часть смысла твоей жизни, важная часть.  Далее. Так как инструмент такой (тело плотное) возможно получить (создать, сотворить) обычно лишь с помощью собратьев своих (их тел плотных), то необходимо с благодарностью отнестись к тем, кто такой инструмент (тело плотное, плоть) сотворил для тебя. В данном случае  это биологические родители человека. Также и самому должно позаботиться о том, чтобы сотворить несколько тел плотных (инструментов) для братьев и сестёр своих, ожидающих воплощения. Это будут дети твои, ты станешь их родителем. От тебя, как от родителя во многом зависит качество биологического организма, творимого тобою для ближних твоих, качество инструмента. И ещё – не только родить дитя ты должен крепкое, здоровое, но ещё и вырастить его и обучить многому необходимому для жизни. Воспитать, как в своё время родили и обучили, воспитали , взрастили тебя. Это тоже смысл твоей жизни, ещё одна важная его часть.

----------


## юрий

Счастье – понятие одно из самых часто вспоминаемых в нашей жизни, и, наверное, одно из самых значимых и важных, как по мнению самого человека, так и на самом деле. Много трагедий творится человеками по мнимой причине – счастье разбито, нет счастья, я так несчастен, так несчастна … оттого понятие это мы и разберём, суть его приоткроем. Что есть - счастье? Счастье это состояние когда ты ощущаешь свою со-при-частность чему-то (важному, великому, значимому) или кому-то (дорогому, близкому). Счастье – это быть частью чего-то, общего, дорогого тебе. В соединении двух человек на основе любви (природной) рождается (ими двумя) некий дух – ангел хранитель (брака, семьи), который затем и в соединении нескольких любящих друг друга человек (любовь родственная) продолжает расти, увеличиваться в силе своей, пропорционально силе соединённой воедино, любящих друг друга людей (сердец). По сути дух сей – это некое энергетическое поле, созданное энергиями слившимися любящий друг друга людей. И существовать оно (поле) будет до тех пор, пока хоть кто-то из сторон продолжает любить. Любовью своей человек сей питает, подпитывать дух общий. Сей дух-хранитель действительно хранит целостность семьи, создавая тягу к возвращению у того, кто покинул вдруг семью свою. Ушедший от семьи - может почувствовать внутри некую пустоту. Вернувшийся - может ощутить некую эйфорию, ибо душою в облако любви попадает. Это одна из сторон понятия счастье, ибо тут человек – часть семьи, часть общего. Так - легче выжить телам (плоти), так души льют любовь свою друг другу. Это (гарантированная) возможность дать кому-то то, что имеешь. Ибо если есть у одного что дать, должен быть тот, кто это может (должен) взять, а если это не так, то многое теряется смысл – зачем создавать что-то, если это никому не нужно. Поэтому в нас, человеках, кроме способностей отдавать (творить, созидать, любить), заложены и некоторые определённые потребности брать, нуждаться в чём-то важном и необходимом для жития. Всё это придумано с одной целью – сплотить нас, свести воедино житием нашим. Сплочение, объединение необходимо нам для нормального, гармоничного жития, как для каждого отдельно это важно, так и для всех вместе. И ощущение себя частью общего, целого особенно важно и значимо для человека. Потеря этого ощущения часто воспринимается нами трагично, болезненно. Помимо ощущения себя частью любимого человека (природная любовь), а также, частью многих (нескольких) любящих друг друга людей (любовь родственная), человек ощущает счастье (испытывает комфортное радостное состояние) от сопричастности  себя некому общему и значимому делу, событию, от осознания принадлежности своей к некому обществу (множеству людей, объединённых какой либо идеей). Человек может испытывать огромное счастье от осознания себя частью Природы, Мироздания, Великого Потока Жизни (любовь духовная). И, наконец, человек может быть безмерно счастлив оттого, что чувствует, осознаёт свою неразрывную и постоянную связь с Отцом Небесным, ощущает себя – частью Его (или Его в себе). Все это грани, стороны понятия – счастья, особенно важного и значимого для жизни человека. Человек действительно – часть этого Мира, Мироздания, и ощущение - вырванности себя из жизни, оторванности от жизни или оторванности от важной, значимой для человека части этой жизни – трагично и болезненно переживается человеком. Возникающие дискомфортные состояния призваны вернуть человека общему, подтолкнуть от одинокого состояния (положения) к собратьям своим, к соединению с ними. Жизненно необходимо человекам быть вместе, и эта жизненная необходимость регулируется различными состояниями нашими, возникающими и пропадающими. Состояние счастья это букет позитивных, светлых, радостных ощущений испытываемых человеком, осознающим себя частью чего-то (кого-то) в этом мире. Когда связь (соединение) с чем-то или кем-то теряется, и, возникает осознание отрыва от общего, человеком овладевают ощущения негативные, неприятные, дискомфортные. И состояние это воспринимается как несчастье. Несчастьем называем мы также и многие события, ситуации нашей жизни, приносящие нам негативные ощущения, страдания, боль. Точно также, события, приносящие в нашу жизнь нечто радостное, мы характеризуем восклицанием – какое счастье. Хотя в происходящем может не быть элемента, момента сопричастности человека чему-то, а просто присутствует состояние радости у сего человека.

----------


## юрий

Радость – это энергетическое наполнение, энергетическая наполненность светлой силой (жизненной энергией). Причем (похоже) – энергию сию генерирует сам человек. Во многом здесь играют роль привычки жизненные человека, его уклад жизни. Энергию, жизненные силы нужно беречь, не расходовать понапрасну, расходовать экономно, бережно, с благодарностью, на дело. И восполнять утраченное необходимо вовремя. В общем, жизнь свою необходимо выстраивать достаточно гармонично, учитывая ритмы, особенности организма своего и ритмы, особенности окружающего мира Природы (ну и людей возможно). Чувство радости - это естественно проявляющееся чувство наполненности энергией жизненно необходимой, оттого и светлой, когда энергии вдосталь, достаточно. Часто в жизни от состояний тягостных, тяжёлых спасает самое простое (но не самое лёгкое!) – следование распорядку дня, естественному ритму жизни (ранний отход ко сну и ранний подъём), простая пища (без изысков и без излишеств, по большому счету -лучше полностью растительная), физические умеренные нагрузки (добывание пищи своей в поте лица, например), психологическое равновесие (любование Природой, например, жизнь на Природе), умственное равновесие (размышления полезны, а всю цивилизованную информацию – телевизор, радио, компьютер, телефон и т.п. – где преобладает негатив, можно смело исключить из своей жизни). Живя простой жизнью человеку нормально ощущать наполнение радостью периодически. Этакий выплеск светлой, позитивной энергии организмом, когда он живет и функционирует нормально, гармонично. Отдал энергию – получил, наполнился. Отдохнув, снова, сделав что-либо, отдал энергию. И так всегда. Не всякое наполнение энергией происходит во время длительного отдыха, сна, ничего неделания. Часто прилив сил идёт сразу же от работы, труда. Физические упражнения (умеренные) приводят к приливу сил физических, вызывая ощущение физической радости, умственное напряжение приводит к аналогичному приливу сил умственных, после интимной близости нормально ощутить взлёт сил психофизических. Даже приём пищи даёт сил больше после продолжительного жевания. При не переедании, когда после еды некоторое время сохраняется лёгкая тень голода, возможно уловить это ощущение – прилив сил, энергии. Живи жизнью простой – и многие проблемы отпадут сами собой. Радуйся! (то есть энергетически полнись, наполняйся энергией, энергетически дуйся, надувайся, раздувайся). Радуйся, брат\а, радуйся.

----------


## юрий

Важно знать, что питаясь пищей полностью растительной, некоторые начинают психовать, потихоньку сходить с ума. Иначе говоря – у них едет крыша (тихо шифером шурша …). Происходит это оттого, что при питании пищей растительной энергетика плоти изменяется, становится менее тяжелой, более утончённой. И то, что есть в душе - проявляется ярче, сильнее – и светлое, и мрачное. Восприятие мира, чувствительность повышается. Поэтому переход на питание пищей энергетически более тонкой, более лёгкой, должен быть постепенным и обязательно сопровождаться очищением души. Мрачное, тяжелое в душе, усиленное и оттого более разрушительное к миру окружающему, должно быть удалено из сердца. Это простое поддержание равновесия в себе. Это как если воздушный шар всё больше наполнять газом (добавлять лёгкости), но в то же время не избавиться от привязанности сильной к земле (что есть груз и называется агрессия). В определённый момент возможен надрыв (в шаре - надорвутся верёвки, соединяющие всё более лёгкое и неизменно тяжёлое, грузное). Потому то, утончение в одной сфере, в одной области своего организма требует для равновесного состояния утончённости (облегчённости) во всех иных областях – и в мыслях (это капельки энергии, и качество её играет роль), и в проявлении чувств различных (энергетически тяжелые должны быть удалены, исключены из души, из проявлений её). И ещё: очень важно мировосприятие человека – как ты воспринимаешь этот мир. Ведь восприятие мира, отношение к миру формирует реакции организма.  Особенно важно в те моменты своей жизни, когда усталость позволяет тоске и одиночеству вцепиться в горло, когда слёзы обиды и саможаления душат, когда тучи тягот, невзгод и забот покрывают до горизонта просторы мысленные и мыслимые, а душа внутри трясётся мелкой дрожью. Вот тогда, в такой момент, важно усилие твоё, душевное усилие и разумная помощь душе. Поверни событие (ситуацию) так, чтобы увидеть в происходящем помощь, важную именно для тебя, ибо испытания эти (такие) нужные тебе, для тебя. И  ещё - радость жизни, тебе дарованной, пробуй увидеть. Важность (необходимость) именно тебе, и именно одному - пройти это испытание. Ведь это ты, а не кто-то - силу приобретаешь. Постарайся увидеть это в происходящем с тобой. Не покинутость свою всеми, когда бросили тебя одного, один на один с тяжестью неимоверной, а возможность любезную, с любовью предоставленную тебе, потренироваться, силы набраться, стать сильнее, преодолев трудность сию, тяжесть эту снеся. Ведь то, что можешь приобрести ты, усилия приложив – силу определённую – её за деньги не купишь, за что-то не обменяешь, и слёзно не выпросишь. Это невозможно просто дать, взять или получить (без труда), это можно заиметь, только приложив усилия – и тогда в тебе прибудет нечто, нарастёт, увеличится. Такова жизнь наша, и законы её. Начни испытывать радость и благодарность за дарованное тебе в минуту трудную и горькую. Вытесняй  горечь, тяжесть, боль из сердца усилием души своей. А разум поможет тебе пониманием происходящего - мол, испытание твоих сил идёт, упражнение, тренировка, урок нужный тебе. Разгонишь тучи в душе, и состояние твоё внутреннее посветлеет, сердечко облегчение испытает. Это всё в твоих силах, поверь. Пусть не сразу, но получится, потому как выполнимо это действие. А как по другому ты силы наберёшься? А становиться сильнее - надо, так ведь? Ну, конечно многое (в том числе и ответ на этот вопрос) зависит от того, что ты ищешь в жизни своей, чего ждёшь от неё? Как бы ты не ответил себе на подобный вопрос – желаю тебе – радуйся, брат\а, радуйся, полнись светлой энергией жизни, радуйся миру и жизни радуйся.
     Свобода воли – закон развития человека, когда сам человек свободен в выборе своём, свободен выбрать то или иное (направление для своего развития). Именно этот закон даёт нам право на ошибку, и на её исправление, естественно. Именно это даёт нам возможность выбирать груз, ношу жизненную (крест), которые,  правда, часто выбираем мы  не по силам, переоценив собственные силы.

----------


## юрий

Слушай теперь о том, брат (либо брата), что есть вера, сомнение, совесть, спасение. А также - что есть любовь и благодать.
Все эти понятия очень важны для человека, ибо во многом определяют, составляют, характеризуют нашу жизнь.
Вера – это внутреннее состояние, состояние души, этакий внутренний стержень – устремление души к чему-то. Можно сравнить это состояние внутренней устремлённости с лучом света от прожектора. Луч четко устремлено направлен, и высвечивает нечто определённое, одно. Есть луч (включен прожектор) – есть вера, нет луча – веры нет. Потрогать луч рукою невозможно, будто и нет ничего, пустота. Образ этот хорошо показывает то большое различие в плотности материй, представляющих (составляющих) оба эти явления (рука и луч световой). Так и вера – потрогать её нельзя, но ощущать (испытывать) состояние некой устремлённости внутри себя. Это состояние внутренней устремленности, ощущаемое, говорит о присутствии веры у сего человека. Есть устремлённость – есть вера, нет состояния внутренней устремлённости – веры в человеке нет, на данный момент. Чтобы там не говорилось. Отсюда понятно, что постоянная вера подразумевает постоянное поддержание своего внутреннего устремления, устремлённости (души) к чему-то (объекту веры). Вера  не обязательно может быть связана с религией. Состояние внутренней устремлённости (веры) человек может испытывать к чему угодно. Это необходимость такая у человека имеется - чтобы достичь чего-либо, необходимо внутренне сосредоточится на этом объекте, сконцентрировать на нём своё внимание (опять же с помощью внутренних усилий), внутренне устремиться к объекту сему. Нацелится как будто. То есть проявить состояние, которое мы обозначили как вера. Иначе цели (объекта устремлений) – не достичь. Можно, допустим увлечься чем-то иным, и уйти в сторону.
Понятие, часто встречающееся сегодня – истинно верующий – может восприниматься нормально (с некоторой натяжкой), только если оно означает – верующий в Истину, верующий Истине. И только если все вокруг понимают и согласны с тем, что существующие (будто бы) неистинно верующие – это те, кто верит (состояние веры есть, присутствует в его душе периодически), но верит не в Истину, не Истине, а чему-то иному, во что-то не истинное верит. Нельзя разделить на истинно верующих и просто верующих – тех, кто верит одному и тому же, в одно и то же. Допустим тех, кто верит в Бога, Богу – нельзя разделить на верующих и тех же истинно верующих. Встречающееся в жизни подобное деление подразумевает, что истинно верующий верит сильнее и лучше, чем не истинно верующий. У нас нет мерила, линейки, с помощью которой было бы возможно измерить уровень веры человека, степень веры человека. Да и разумно ли мерить одной меркой тех, кто изначально несет в себе некоторое различие в индивидуальности своей. А вера – она или есть, или её нет. Различия у разных людей возможны только в способности своей своё состояние (внутренней, душевной) устремлённости, состояние веры (у себя) – поддерживать. Здесь потребуется и концентрация, и внимание, и сосредоточенность и другие качества, качества, которые - упражняются, развиваются, тренируются. И неверно будет делить тех, кто практикует веру по степени их тренированности – эти  мол, спецы, мастера веры – они истинно верующие (нате вам), а эти - просто верующие, неистинно верующие - пущай тренируются ещё.

----------


## юрий

Ещё образ касательно веры человека. Представь себе моток толстой верёвки – лежит себе витками где-то. И вот, эта верёвка, вервь, вдруг резко распрямляется как струна натянутая, словно змея метнувшаяся, устремлённая к чему-то. Будто бы у верви (верёвки) сей появился и проявился вдруг некий внутренний стержень, который выпрямил вервь, устремил её к чему-то, и сохраняет, поддерживает сие её состояние. Сей образ также в достаточной мере передаёт суть понятия – вера. И само слово вера в основе своей близко образу – вервь, верёвка (натянутая как струна). Только, если натяжение верёвки мы сохраняем внешним усилием, то устремлённое состояние души - вера – сохраняется нами усилием внутренним. Для поддержания этого устремления требуется напряжение внутренних сил, усилия душевные прилагать нужно, чтобы устремление это (к чему-либо) - сохранялось. Зачем же? Для чего поддерживать устремление сие, для чего нужна вера человеку? Попробуем разобраться. Теперь уже можно легко согласиться с тем, что если в душе сохраняется устремлённость к чему-то, если устремление к чему-то поддерживаются усилиями души – вера (как состояние души) – есть, существует. Если же, в данным момент, нет устремления души к чему-то напряжённого, устремлённости сей внутренней нет – веры в сию минуту человек не имеет. Чтобы вам не говорили - верующий! верю! Смотрите суть: есть устремлённость – значит есть вера (в человеке), нет устремлённости – веры нет. Теперь можно смотреть – а в каком состоянии большую часть своего времени, жизни своей, человек пребывает? В состоянии веры ли? Сколько минут в день необходимо человеку находиться в состоянии веры, чтобы по праву зваться – верующий? Верующий чему (теперь выплывает)? Ведь веровать, верить, можно чему угодно, во что угодно – это всего лишь состояние души (вера). Важен объект верований – то, к чему устремлена душа в состоянии, называемом – вера. В какой-то степени важно , сколько времени, как долго человек пребывает в состоянии веры. В состоянии веры душа человека раскрыта, дабы поток устремлений души имел выход и, возможно, нечто имело бы вход. Представь себе ещё раз образ – луч прожектора - есть луч, высвечивающий что-то (объект веры) – есть вера, нет луча (погас) – нет веры. Луч сей помимо того, что он высвечивает (показывает) то, во что верит человек, помимо того, что как бы показывает само устремление и как бы соединяет человека и объект верований – он ещё и служит неким образом передающим мостом как бы. По лучу световому инопланетяне поднимают человеков на свой корабль (рассказывают). Думаю, что по этому лучеподобному устремлению души, называемому вера, в состоянии веры, человек способен (душа его способна) передавать (и получать) наиболее полно и свободно нечто необходимое. В этом ценность веры, её нужность человеку, необходимость для души его, да и для тела (плоти) – возможно. То есть вера ценна тем, что настраивает внутренний мир человека определённым образом, благодаря чему легко что-то получать (отдавать), благодаря чему не утеряешь ориентира, необходимого для движения. И само движение к цели (ориентиру) происходит легче в состоянии веры, когда каждая клеточка, весь организм имеет устремление к сей цели. В силу особой важности, значимости для человека самого процесса (веры), а так же особой важности и значимости для человека Отца Небесного, сотворившего человека, питающего его и ведущего по жизни – под словом верующий обычно подразумевают человека, верящего в Бога и (что важнее) верящего Богу. То есть, одно из самых важных состояний души человека (вера) - связано с самым важным для человека Объектом верований его (Отцом Небесным, Словом Его) в понятии – верующий человек. И возможно, как основное, такое понимание - человек, называющий себя словом – верующий – имеет сильное и постоянное устремление души к Богу. И всегда, каждую минуту, в каждом деянии, вера в человеке том проявляется. Проявляется как внутренняя устремлённость, как связь внутренняя души человека с Богом своим, Отцом Небесным. Это благоприятно сказывается на всей жизни, на всех жизнепроявлениях человека. Помня каждую секунду о том, с Кем связан верою своей – человек проявит в жизни своей то, что по каналу лучеподобному получает от Отца своего – Благодать. Ну а если человек, называющий себя словом – верующий – не имеет подобного устремление души к Богу – он (как ты теперь понимаешь), мягко говоря, неискренен, лжет либо лицемерит. Может он во что-то и верит - иное, не имеющее отношения к Богу,- но верующим – в понимании общепринятом (верующий Богу, в Бога) он себя назвать не может. Есть состояние веры Богу у человека – значит верующий (Богу), нет состояния веры – не верующий. Кто он и во что верит – каждый сам, каждый день, каждую минуту определяет, каждым шагом своим показывает, доказывает, подтверждает.

----------


## юрий

Сомнение – Со-Мнение - сопутствующее мнение, параллельное, рядом идущее, иное мнение. Мнение – это мысль, рассуждение, но не чувство. Рядом идущее – не то же самое. Сколь бы близко не шли две тропы, когда-нибудь они могут разойтись. Сомнение относится к компетенции разума, к миру разума, но не души. Мнение, мысль – это образ, в который поверил человек, а значит, устремился к образу сему душой, соединился с ним устремлением своим (внутренним). И чтобы сохранялось устремление, образ, как объект устремлений, должен быть один. Не может устремление (вера) раздвоиться. Когда разум преподносит вдруг иную мысль, иное мнение по поводу объекта верований, по поводу того, чему верить, к чему устремиться душою – иного  устремления души может и не возникает, но внимание к первому исчезает. А как только исчезает внимание к объекту (веры), устремление души к нему (вера) – рушится, исчезает, растворяется. Одновременно душа способна иметь устремление (внутреннее) к одному лишь образу, объекту, не к нескольким. Оттого иной образ для предполагаемого устремления души разрушает ранее существовавшее устремление (веру) души, по причине переключения внимания. Иное, другое мнение, со-мнение – разрушительно для веры существующей. Человек, находясь в молитвенном состоянии, душою слившись с Чем-то – может мгновенно лишится сего состояния, стоит лишь мысли посторонней проникнуть в мозг. Стоит лишь возникнуть мысли иной в мозгу – и устремление души раскрытой, нарушено может быть. Вера (состояние веры) в этом случае, нарушена может быть. В этом суть понятия – соМнение. Объяснение сути понятия сомнение построено на примере механизма воздействия сомнения на состояние веры человека, ибо чаще термин сей (сомнение) используется в связи с понятием – вера. А вообще-то – сомнение – это всего лишь иное, другое, параллельное, рядом идущее мнение, мысль, рассуждение, порождённое разумом в поисках истины, либо ответа на интересующий вопрос. К чему я рассказываю это тебе? Образы светлые, те, к которым бывает устремлена душа человека - нежными и хрупкими  могут быть, уязвимыми ко всякого рода грубым воздействиям. Больше веры должно явить человеку светлому сему, несмотря на слабость (пока) проявлений его. Верою твоей образы эти укрепятся, окрепнут, наберутся сил и, потом уже, они сами, станут поддерживать, укреплять, ободрять тебя на пути избранном, в минуту трудную, светлостью возросшей своей, нежностью и хрупкостью, переросшей в красоту. Светлое же, влекущее за собой, (никогда) не позволит душе во мрак унылости и безысходности забрести. И тут тебе, понимание и того, что есть вера, влекущая к чему-либо, и того, что есть сомнение, отвлекающее от веры сей спасительной, надеюсь, что пригодится, поможет (быть может).

----------


## юрий

Совесть – что сие слово означает? К чему понимание его тебе, брат\а? Высказывание (шутливое) с телеэкрана о том, что совесть – понятие устаревшее – верно лишь в том смысле, что большинство деяний современного человека творятся не по совести. Точнее будет сказать не СОгласно ВЕСТИ. Ибо со-Весть – это соизмерение (всех) своих  поступков, шагов, мыслей – соизмерение всего этого с Вестью Благой, той, что принес нам Иисус в своё время. А творить согласно Вести (Благой) от Отца нашего – это значит – каждое деяние своё, каждый шаг, каждое проявление чувств, ума и тела – всё сие наполнять теплом сердечным, благодатным, и светом нежным и бережным, души своей. То есть тем, что принято называть Любовью, ибо это действительно и есть Любовь. Явленное нам было лишь Весточкой  о том, что Бог наш есть Любовь, и что мы все – дети Его, все одинаково любимы Им. 
Кусочек дерева - по сути деревяшка, кусочек огня – суть огонь, частица Любви Великой по сути своей тоже Любовь. Капелька воды орошает, проявляя свойственное  большой воде, частица огня греет и обжигает,  проявляя качества огня, частица Любви Великой может (лишь) то, что свойственно этой Любви – греть и светить, нежно и бережно окутывая проявлением сим своим  материи (энергии) более грубые. И если, в представлении нашем, проявление Отца Небесного мы можем сравнить с Ослепительным Сиянием Чистым и Светлым до белизны, то сияние каждого из нас не столь ослепительно, и может быть представлено нами сиянием радужных оттенков, где преобладает тот или иной оттенок  в проявлении сияющем, у той или иной души. Разноцветье сие обусловлено индивидуальностью, присущей каждому из нас. Разноцветье сияющее каждого из нас возможно обусловлено проявлениями плоти, данной нам в пользование. Но суть – сияние, испускание света, свечение благодатное – суть явления едина и у Отца и у детей Его. Различие лишь в плотности источаемой, испускаемой тончайшей материи (энергии) – свечения. Ибо сам процесс испускания энергии это свечение. Но если сравнить светящегося Отца с Солнышком, то человека соответственно можно представить в образе светящегося Облака (возможно). И там и там светлость, свет, сияние, но суть Солнышка много нежнее (тоньше энергетически), чем суть Облачка. Облачко светится, испускает сияние, но по сути своей Облако - энергетически более плотное, более сгущено, уплотнено (энергетически). Видишь ли ты водяной пар в обычном воздухе? Нет, конечно. Но если пар сгущать и сгущать (делать плотнее, уплотнять), то в определённый момент - он станет заметен и виден нашему зрению. Такое можно наблюдать в парной бане, когда пар становится виден, когда его накапливается много. А ещё - по вечерам над рекой, на болоте мы наблюдаем туман – это охлаждённый, а значит сгустившийся, пар, находящийся в воздухе. В небе часто на наших глазах облака, сгущаясь, превращаются в тучи – большее сгущение водяного пара делает его более видимым нашему глазу. Если же продолжить уплотнение (сгущение) пара, то он станет превращаться в капельки воды. И если молекулы воды в сильно разреженном, парообразном состоянии - не способны были зацепиться за тончайшую паутину, то сгустившись, уплотнившись, в виде капелек воды стали способны зацепиться за паутину, повиснуть на ней. Те же самые молекулы воды, но в состоянии сильного уплотнения (сгущения) стали способны зацепиться за достаточно плотную материальную структуру, за нити паутины. Подобным образом происходило уплотнение той тончайшей светоносной ткани, маленькие лоскутки, кусочки которой, Отец наш отделял в своё время от Себя.  Он уплотнял ткань наших будущих душ до такого состояния, чтобы появилась способность у души зацепиться за самую тонкую из оболочек биологического организма (плоти). Я несколько углубился в разъяснение различия сути Отца и нас, детей его. Чтобы показать, что, несмотря на различие в плотности энергий, нас составляющих, и там и там присутствует процесс испускания света, процесс свечения, источения, отделения от себя тончайших энергий – то есть процесс, называемый любовь. Само проявление это – излияние светлое энергии благодатной тончайшей – есть Любовь. Явление источения светлого – и есть Любовь, и сам Источник, часть коего источается в пространство – есть Любовь. Об этом говорила, доносила в своё время человечеству Весть благая от Отца Небесного. И с этой Вестью необходимо было соизмерять поступки, деяния свои, человеку, ежели называл он себя верующим, верящим Отцу. Потребность, возникшая (проявившаяся) поступать в согласии с Вестью Благой, согласно Вести, в один голос с Вестью, привела к появлению понятия нового (поступить в согласии с Вестью данной), а затем и слова нового – совесть (со-весть). Устарело ли понятие сие (совесть) за те две тысячи лет, что прошли с тех пор – думай сам. И насколько необходимо сегодня править шаг свой в соответствии с Вестью, данной человеку в помощь когда-то? Насколько необходимо человеку сегодня соизмерять шаги, деяния свои с Вестью, данной ему когда-то? Так устарела ли Истина, донесённая нам Вестью Благой, о том, что мы - по сути своей – Любовь, и проявлять суть свою должны шагом каждым своим. И ещё – в минуту мрачную, одиночеством тоскливым окрашенную, – помни (теперь) о том, что всегда, и сейчас, сей момент – Отец наш не забывает о нас всех,  шлёт непрестанно нам всем Благодать свою, питая ею силы нашей души. Благодать – это Святой Дух, духовная (жизненная) сила. Очень тонкоматериальная энергетическая субстанция, источаемая, излучаемая, идущая потоком постоянным, непрерывным, от Отца Небесного. Предназначено же сие сияние благодатное уловлению нашими душами, ибо наполняя - питает их. Помни всегда, каждый миг, о том, что все мы, независимо от деяний наших, одинаково любимы Им, Родителем нашим. Ибо (ты знаешь теперь) Благодать, непрестанно источаемая Им – это и есть проявление Любви Его к нам, это и есть сама Любовь Его к нам. Ведь источаемое Любовью по сути и есть Любовь. Задача человеков в том, чтобы Благодать сию принимать максимально полно, для чего душа должна раскрыться максимально Потоку сему Благодатному. Благодать, наполняющая душу человека, укрепляет силы души и ожидает дальнейшего движения – уже в качестве подцвеченного, окрашенного индивидуальностью сияющего тепла сердечного – в виде проявления души, что зовём мы опять же - Любовь. Любовью душа человека должна полнить всё, к чему человек так или иначе прикасается, окутывать проявлением сим всё исходящее от человека, из человека. Ещё раз повторюсь – поступать по совести – как теперь уже понятно – это значит, сверять каждый свой шаг со-Вестью, то есть каждый шаг проверять – а соответствует ли это Любови, а есть ли, присутствует ли в шаге моём Любовь? Вот это то, что означает слово совесть. Правда, пришлось для пущей ясности коснуться и сути понятия – Любовь.

----------


## юрий

Что есть спасение, и каким боком это относится к тебе? Спасение здесь разберём с позиции – сохранение (Богом) всего человечества, и естественно, с этой же позиции, сохранение каждого человека также. В обыденности смысл слова спасение сводится к тому образу, когда кто-то кого-то вытягивает (из воды, из ямы, из пропасти) за волосы ухватив, за руку, либо верёвку или шест протянув спасаемому. В любом случае одно – кто-то тащит спасаемого. Этот образ спасения довольно понятен был человеку, ибо часто в жизни проявлялся. И суть понятия – спасение – использовано в понятии Спасение (от Отца идущее). Хотя, скорее всего здесь происходило наоборот – суть понятия спасение – это направить человека по пути истинному (и этим самым уберечь его от гибели) – суть слова (спасение) привело к использованию слова этого там, где подобная суть (уберечь от гибели) наблюдалась. Спасти – вытащить из пропасти, из болота, из пасти зверя – значило уберечь от гибели. Но сам смысл слова спасение более близок понятию пас, пасти (пастух). Пас (в футболе) – направить, дать направление (мячу). Пасти (животных) – да(ва)ть направление, направляя к иному, другому. Спасти – многим да(ва)ть направление к чему-то, иному (другому). Спасение – это вот такой вот процесс. Оттого Иисус в своё время представлен был  в образе Пастуха – ибо это точно соответствовало смыслу Деяния Им творимого – Спасения (человечества). Деяния творимого как во времена далёкие под именем Иисус, так и во времена нынешние, под именем иным, но под  сутью той же Пастух, Спасающий человеков, дающий направление к иному (ориентиру). Суть сия имеет ещё одно название – Слово (Живое) Отца Небесного. Имя, как и облик внешний изменить можно, суть не изменишь – она либо есть, либо её нет. Сердце же человека (душа его) настолько поглощено проявлениями плоти и разума, что почти незряче стало, слепо, нечувствительно к Идущему от Отца. Собственные проявления души настолько слабы, что со всей этой мутью (мраком, холодом) не справляются. Хотя и призваны именно мрак сей рассеивать, холод сей согревать, муть – разгонять. Чем тебе помочь может понимание того, что есть спасение? Выйти из состояний души сложных, тяжёлых, тяжких возможно порой (почти всегда) лишь обратившись к истинам, согласно которым развивается душа наша. Истины же эти несёт нам Слово (Живое) Отца Нашего – только Оно, никто иной истин сих знать не может. А явление, когда Истина даёт нам направление в жизни иное (отличное от того, что у нас есть) – это явление и называется Спасением, что мы собственно сейчас и рассмотрели. Надеюсь, что понимание сие окажет тебе  помощь необходимую в минуту критическую, трудную.
     В связи с вышеизложенным пониманием слова – спасение – добавлю собственное понимание слова – спасибо. Общепринятое в нашем обществе пожелание. Пожелание – понятно, а вот пожелание чего? Напрашивается – пожелание спасения. Согласимся. Но вот спасение кого, кем, каким образом? Первое, что приходит – спаси Бог. Мол, это пожелание или просьба Богу о спасении того человека, которому говоришь - спасибо. Но, скорее всего, говоря спасибо, мы выражаем пожелание своё человеку, в том, чтобы он приложил усилия собственные, ради спасения своего. Сие более смысл имеет. Благоприятно в повседневной жизни желать таким образом спасения ближним своим и близким. Этакое постоянное напоминание друг другу (самого) главного в жизни – стремиться идти по жизни согласно Слову Отца Небесного. К чему я говорю это – лишь собственные усилия должны выводить тебя и выведут из ситуаций критических.

----------


## юрий

Поговорим теперь, брат или брата, о том, что есть помощь. 
Часто человека, попавшего в ситуацию сложную, одолевают вопросы - За что мне всё это? Это так тяжело, просто невыносимо … Мне не вынести этот груз, он раздавит меня … Господи, дай сил, помоги … спаси … В утешенье ли, в назиданье  - скажу, что испытания не по силам не даётся. Бессмысленно давать груз, заведомо превышающий силы человека. Неразумно. Человек его не осилит, груз такой (непосильный) его раздавит. Но человек не должен отказываться от преодоления встающих перед ним преград. От решения сложных вопросов, которые задаёт жизнь. От своевременного улаживания всевозможных проблем, будто бы случайно проявившихся в жизни человека. Случайностей не бывает. Все, что происходит в жизни – имеет какую-то цель. И цель эта – укрепить те или иные стороны способностей, возможностей человека, укрепить силы его. Каким же образом? Очень просто (понять просто, исполнить сложнее). Когда человек поднимает груз - раз, другой, многократно - то им приобретается, наращивается сила мускульная, физическая. Неся, одолевая груз жизненной ситуации, груз психический (эмоциональный), напрягающий все силёнки твоей психики – ты приобретаешь большую силу психическую. Напряжение сил души, духовной силы – позволяет приобрести (нарастить) силу духовную, несколько большую, чем была у души до этого. Упражнение, напряжение, труд – это и только это может дать тебе силы, развить твои способности, те или иные. Отказавшись от напряжения сил своих, от труда того или иного, предоставленного жизнью – естественно силу определённую, необходимую в дальнейшем - не приобретешь. Потому как следующее испытание жизненное будет чуточку тяжелее, ибо рассчитано и на те силы, которые человек мог бы приобрести, но не приобретёт, так как  уходит от преодоления испытания, стоящего перед ним ныне. И так далее, по нарастающей. Однажды тяжесть испытания настолько увеличится, что раздавит испытуемого, ибо невозможно бесконечно уходить от жизни с её проявлениями, многие из которых создаём мы сами. Оттого и неразумно сетовать человеку на тяжесть, тяжёлость тех или иных событий, ситуаций, состояний в своей жизни. Многое из сего предусмотрено от рождения, что-то же даётся в ответ на просьбы человека – ДАЙ СИЛЫ, ГОСПОДИ! Сила и даётся. Но как! Теперь и ты - зная, как приобретается любая сила – понимаешь – как только и возможно ДАТЬ человеку ту или иную СИЛУ. Нельзя на весах отвесить какое-то количество силы, и дать – на, мол, бери, пользуйся. Это будет нарушением законов гармонии, и от этого будет лишь вред. Представь – дали человеку силы физической немеряно, энергии – будь здоров сколько – а мускулы, ткани, мышцы, сухожилия, кости – всё это ведь не рассчитано на появление и проявление подобной силы. А значит – сломается, порвётся, нарушится что-то в организме, под тяжестью непривычной, – и в итоге, если не смерть, то болезнь человеку обеспечена. И это справедливо как  по отношению к телу плотному, физическому, так и ко всем телам всё более тонким, составляющим биологический организм человека. Способности (силы) души также, подобно упражняются, тренируются, развиваются. Способности брать-отдавать-передавать энергию благодатную, от Отца идущую. Чтобы способность сию увеличить – требуется упражнения в деяниях, то есть труд, работа (души, в данном случае). Так что всё должно быть заработано, отработано, наработано. И в каждом слове, приведённом тут, работа, труд, напряжение, усилие. Всюду процесс, где напрягающиеся органы, системы организма - меняются, подстраиваются под медленно растущую, постепенно увеличивающуюся нагрузку. Всё это происходит постепенно, естественно, и как бы даже незаметно (глазу). Лишь по прошествии некоторого времени, при условии, что процесс происходит постоянно (усилия прикладываются регулярно) – становятся заметны перемены, изменения те или иные, произошедшие с человеком (в человеке). Поэтому то, прося сил в следующий раз - у Господа нашего, либо просто у Неба, у неких Высших Сил - не забывай, знай, помни, каким образом силы эти тебе могут даться. Помни и о том, что многие, если не все, желания, волеизлияния человека – исполняются жизнью. Ведь во многом уже мы сами творим свою жизнь, правда, не всегда ещё пока замечая связь между следствием (событием, ситуацией) и причиной, вызвавшей сие событие к жизни. Причиной, часто нами же собственноручно сотворённой. Есть ещё такое – когда человек, до того не прилагавший усилий, не стремившийся преодолевать испытания даваемые жизнью – вдруг становится на путь преодоления преград. Отдавая этому максимум сил, и делая это достаточно длительное время – он, тем не менее, может встретиться на пути своём с преградой непосильной, ибо не всегда ранее он силу свою наращивал, напрягаясь в труде. В таком случае - возможно получить помощь ему со стороны, от братьев и сестёр. Но помощь лишь по преодолению одной этой преграды, когда и сам испытуемый прилагает максимально усилия свои (для преодоления преграды сей). Преодолев преграду, далее надлежит человеку опять самостоятельно пытаться одолевать трудности жизненные, призванные укрепить его силы. Очень важно здесь само стремление к преодолению трудностей, старание, с которым прилагаются усилия этим человеком - очень важно. Это даже важнее самого факта преодоления преграды – если ты максимально отдал свои силы, преодолевая некую трудность – ты сделал всё, что должен был. И даже если некая преграда не пройдена тобой (пока!) – отдав силы свои без остатка – ты достойно выполнил предначертанное тебе Отцом нашим. Зная теперь о том, что всё с тобой происходящее – всего лишь помощь тебе, всего лишь средства и способы укрепить твои силы, развить твои способности, увеличить твои возможности – ты (я надеюсь на это) станешь со светлым чувством, с благодарностью относиться и ко всему тому, что происходит с тобой в этой жизни. И ко всем тем, кто тебе в жизни помогает, доставляя и приятные моменты, и, как будто бы, не приятные – относись одинаково благодарно, тепло. Светлое, позитивное отношение ко всему тому, что с тобой происходит, а особенно к тому, что представляет собой некую трудность, испытание, проблему – это очень важно. Здесь и понимание твоё происходящего, и отношение к миру, проявляемое тобой (сердечное, тёплое, нежное, светлое, то есть – любовь), и благодарность ко всему и всем, кто тебе возможность сию - приобрести сил, стать лучше – предоставил.

----------


## юрий

Послушай, брат или брата, о том, как и почему человек попадает в ситуации столь тяжёлые, критические, тупиковые, безвыходные, и как из них выбраться.
Как это ни печально, но человек сам может привести себя к ситуации, войти в такое  состояние, когда единственно верным покажется решение покинуть этот мир. И помогает ему в этом его разумное невежество, его духовная слепость (незрение,  невидение), слабость духа. Духовная слабость, пожалуй, главная из причин, подводящих человека к опасной черте. Неразвитость, слепость души, неспособность души определить идущее от Бога – это одна из сторон духовной слабости, слабости духа. Как избежать этого, стать сильнее духовно  – только развиваться духовно. Что значит духовное развитие? Наверное, возможно, в некоторой степени, отнести к духовному развитию и упражнения ума-разума – но лишь в очень некоторой, в той степени, что это - развитие тонких структур человеческого организма. Но это развитие биологического организма, а не души. Знания, на основе которых развивается разум, несомненно, важны и нужны человеку, в том числе и для развития души, для духовного развития – нужны. Но само по себе приобретение знаний, развитие иных способностей разума, а также различных экстрасенсорных способностей плоти – всё это духовным развитием не является. Духовное развитие – это всего лишь развитие души. А душа - что она может? Душа может всего лишь любить. То  есть - греть и светить, окутывая всех и всё вокруг нежным покровом исходящего из сердца свечения благодатного. Душа имеет способность принимать Благодать, идущую от Отца Небесного, способна сию энергию Благодатную несколько изменить, придав ей окрас индивидуальности своей, и призвана безмерно и безвозмездно отдавать полученное ею - миру окружающему, как людей, так и Природы. Именно процесс отдавания, источения  тепла и света сердечного, передача далее душой полученного – именно это и можно называть – Любовь, так как таковым процесс сей и является. Дари тепло и свет, наполняющие душу твою, сердце распирающую радость – дари, раздавай миру безмерно и бесконечно – вот и всё духовное развитие. Дари и всё, а душа при этом развивается, то есть способность её (души) больше и красочнее одаривать мир – увеличивается. Всё остальное – лишь в помощь сему действу. Нежностью светящейся, тёплой - бережно и заботливо окутывай всё, к чему прикоснуться способен в этом мире.  Мысль, рождённую разумом - окутай любовью (теплотой сердечной, светом ясным), слово из уст твоих исходящее - напитай любовью (теплом нежным, заботой светлой), взор твой струится пусть светло и тепло. Чувство - сердцем  твоим рожденное, из сердца твоего идущее – пусть радостью, лаской и нежностью мир наполняет, теплом и заботой бережно касается сердец близких твоих и ближних. Пусть каждая вещь, руками, умом твоим сотворённая – будет наполнена теплом твоего сердца. Пусть светятся творения твои Любовью, тем, чем только и способна наполнить их душа. Ну, а если не развиваться духовно, не развивать способность души любить, не любить этот мир, жизнь, Природу, Землю, ближних и близких своих, себя, своё тело, если не проявлять любовь свою к самому важному в жизни своей – Отцу Небесному – то не развивающий душу человек способен попасть в ситуацию жизненную довольно тяжёлую для преодоления, критическую. Тогда ему силы и не физические, и не психические, и даже не умственные, требуются, а сила духовная, достаточной величины, нужна будет. Нужна, ох нужна, вот взять бы где силу эту – а негде. Можно было ранее тренировать, увеличивать постепенно силу души своей – но этого не делалось. И теперь для преодоления преграды сил не хватает. Вот так можно попасть в положение трудное, тяжкое. Кстати, не нужно думать, что дарить тепло сердечное и свет тёплый очень легко и просто, человеку не привыкшему это делать. Это труд, довольно тяжёлый труд – проявлять любовь к миру окружающему. Ведь теплом приходится согревать часто холод леденящий, осколками сердце раскрытое пронзающий. А светом тёплым сердечным, понимающим  приходится освещать окружающую тебя тьму дремучую, всяких чудовищных чувств полную, опять же и боль доставляющих, и пугающих порой.

----------


## юрий

Ещё об одном пути, способном привести человека к краю пропасти роковой, расскажу. Творческие способности, творения человека – в них вкладывается то, что есть в душе – та тончайшая субстанция, что зовём мы чувством. Причём чувство сие значительно больше и сильнее тех чувств, которые проявляет тело природное человека. Почему? У человека, чувства, проявляемые телом природным (тонкими оболочками тела природного) значительно усиливаются присоединением к энергиям этих чувств более тонких энергий души. Большая утончённость энергетических проявлений (чувств) позволяет нам более глубоко, глубже проникать в невидимые глазу структуры мироздания. И если туда, глубоко, где всё так тонко сплетено – внести нечто грубое – неизбежно разрушение. Разрушение возможны и там, куда грубо влез разрушитель, и там, куда разрушительная волна, значительно более сильная, немного погодя,  вернётся (к создателю своему). И если из души источается печаль, тоска, боль, ненависть или злоба, ревность либо зависть – любой негатив – все это вкладывается, вплетается в то, что творят руки, ум, сердце человека. Вложенное нами остаётся в творениях наших, становясь источником того чувства, что было вложено  при сотворении сего. Творение, сотворенное с любовью, источает тепло и свет. Оно благотворно, и даже лечебно, каком-то случае. Творение, наполненное негативом – источает сей негатив. Оно неблаготворно и разрушительно. Подобное притягивает подобное, и ещё – всё возвращается к создателю. И если творчеством человека воспет негатив, то он обязательно вернется к создателю. Вернётся многократно больший по силе, ибо по пути притянет к себе проявления подобные, соединится с ними. И тем скорее вернётся, чем талантливее, искуснее, он был воспет (негатив сей). Часто возвратившийся негатив приводит к гибели своего создателя, ибо очень велик. Но он порождён был, создан был этим человеком, и им же должен был быть уничтожен. Либо человек переживает негатив, собою же порождённый, гася его, уничтожая или же просто не умножая его, либо  негатив, давя своей тяжестью, раздавливает создателя. И тогда -  в лучшем случае – повреждение плоти, а то и гибель биологического организма происходит. Этим (возможно) объясняются многие случаи раннего ухода из жизни актёров, певцов, молодых ещё. Талант, искусство с которым они воспели негатив той или иной роли, тот выплеск чувствований негативных, что они сами испытали, либо образ, на экране ими созданный вызвал в мире – всё это вызывает волну негатива, которая,  в конце концов, захлестнёт своего создателя. И тем быстрее, чем талантливее воспет негатив, чем развитее душа создателя. Поосторожнее нужно быть с тем, что ты смотришь, читаешь, поёшь, слушаешь в виде поэзии, песен, музыки. К чему проникаешься чувственно. Твоё сознание, откликаясь, создаёт образы, сердце же, не в состоянии быть в стороне, наполнит эти образы чувством соответствующим. И если мир, в котором проходит жизнь твоя – мрачен – то он будет постоянно притягивать к себе мрак миров подобных. И когда-то облако мрака сего, возобладав силою большой, станет притягивать события соответствующие в жизнь твою. Тогда во мраке событий тех теряется, тонет человек, гибнет, свершая шаги роковые. Так вот - тоже возможно, в жизни своей, попасть в положение тяжкое, и трудное, для преодоления.
Подобное притягивает подобное. Есть такое в нашем мире. Следи за тем, что за атмосфера – мысли, чувства, эмоции – тебя окружают в течении дня, суток. Если это негатив – беги от него всеми путями и способами, разгоняй, не поддерживай, гаси. Мысли негативные, приходящие, можно отгонять, стоит лишь проявить некоторое упорство и настойчивость, не подпускать их к себе, и они перестанут приходить, через некоторое время. Те мысли и образы, что рождаются в твоей голове необходимо контролировать – не создавать негатива. По возможности, не контактировать с источниками негативной информации. Чувства, эмоции, вспыхивающие в душе важно также научиться контролировать. Это сложнее, но жизнь нас этому и учит, подбирая для нас уроки и упражнения необходимые. Здесь важно стараться, пытаться – и со временем начнёт получаться. Важно самому не создавать вокруг себя негативной атмосферы  - читая с чувством стихи с негативным оттенком, читая прозаические произведения, наполненные негативными образами. Очень сильный фон негативный создают песни, наполненные грустью, печалью, болью душевной. Очень легко напеть себе судьбу. И не только себе. Раньше про хорошего человека говорили – ему мать песни пела хорошие (в детстве, в колыбели). Ну, а если песни печальные поёшь, то вокруг выстраивается плотное, стойкое поле печали, которое непременно начнёт притягивать к себе события соответствующие, печальные. Поэтому, следи за тем, что ты поешь-напеваешь. Не нужно забывать и о том, что окружающий негатив способен со своей стороны повлиять и на внутреннее состояние плоти, вызывая различные нарушения, отклонения и недомогания. Недалеко и до депрессивного состояния.
     Попадая в положения подобные (тяжкие, тяжёлые, невыносимые, мрачные), человек начинает испытывать состояния мучительные. Состояния, болью наполненные, душу леденящие, безысходностью терзающие. Как боль сию унять, как сносить холод душ окружающих? Как претерпеть мученья, одиночество, печали? Как и куда уйти от тяжести неимоверной, безысходности некой? Откуда взять сил, терпения? Как отыскать выход из тупика и где он? Как увидеть свет во тьме окружающей? Зачем мне всё это? Почему я? … как?… где?… куда?… зачем?... почему? - десятки вопросов могут возникать в сознании смятённом. Множество вопросов на самом деле сводятся к одному-двум – как от мучительного состояния избавиться, как состояние сие хотя бы облегчить, каким образом, с чьей помощью это возможно сделать? Причин приводящих человека к ситуациям, наполненным болью и тяжестью – очень много, разных. О некоторых здесь было сказано. Большое разнообразие причин, приводящих к состоянию роковой безысходности. И не меньше путей выхода из сих состояний имеется. Что-то возможно изменить быстро, от каких-то состояний, мыслей уйти (избавиться) можно за короткое время. Но в целом, от многого - легко и быстро не уйдешь, многое - не одолеть быстро. Ибо падение, погружение в сие болото безысходности мнимой происходит обычно долгое время. И нужно время немалое и терпение великое, чтобы выбраться из трясины сей. Но всё-таки, в большинстве случаев, это возможно, не всегда, но возможно, и ещё - иного пути нет. Выбора нет. Точнее – выбор есть, но он один. Хочешь быть человеком, жить человеком – будь им, живи как человек. Как? Об это и поговорим.

----------


## юрий

Прежде всего, важно помнить, что человек, это душа, прежде всего. И ещё, понимать, что нет волшебных  рецептов - как моментально унять, снять боль, страх, тяжести и иные состояния негативные. Погрузившись в болото безысходности, забредя в дебри непроходимые, мрачные человек должен понимать, что потребуется время и, конечно же, немало сил, чтобы вновь выбраться к свету. Да и во многом – снимать состояния сии со стороны неразумно, потому как даны они человеку, дабы пытался он сам их преодолеть - трудное, тяжёлое, непосильное будто бы. Важно очень, чтобы именно сам человек пытался, старался. Ибо пре\одолевая трудное, силы отдавая последние, без остатка, выжимая себя как губку – человек, словно та же губка – вновь полнится силою, но уже чуточку больше силы прибудет ему. Так рост происходит. Рост не объёма души, скорее всего, а рост способности той же души  принять-отдать. Но отдавать должно силы свои все, до последней капли. Ведь обычно тяжесть, трудность всегда даётся соразмерно силе имеющейся у человека. То есть если есть преграда, значит, есть и сила для её преодоления. Часто, чтобы преодолеть последнюю ступеньку (условно так скажем), последний поворот, пройти, за которым ждет облегчение, отдых, финиш – нужно найти в себе и отдать последнюю капельку сил. Нужно понимать, что если происходит напряжение душевных сил в человеке, то естественно происходит и напряжение сил и психических, и, возможно, умственных, и, может такое быть, что и физических сил. То есть все системы и оболочки, составляющие человека, в той или иной степени, участвуют в процессе преодоления трудности. Всё взаимосвязано, и изменения в одной точке мгновенно отзываются изменениями во всём организме, и в душе также. Как уже было сказано, уходить от преодоления преград, от приложения, отдачи сил – не должно. Если, конечно, ты осознаёшь необходимость предстоящего преодоления. Обычно страшит, заставляет медлить с преодолением сим, только лишь кажущаяся громадность преграды. Но, опять же, нельзя отказываться от преодоления преград \испытаний, для тебя уготованных жизнью. Потому, что величина испытаний растёт, сила удара (жизненного) будет нарастать. И если человек постоянно отказывается от жизни, то есть не желает преодолевать тяжести, уходит от решения назревающих проблем, не прикладывает силы свои физические, психические, духовные – в конце концов, некая волна испытаний жизненных захлестнёт его, на дно утянет. Потому, что не трудился человек ранее, уходил от преодоления более лёгких испытаний жизненных, и оттого силы, необходимой сейчас - не приобрёл. Сломить его может, непосильное теперь уже, испытание. Мрачная картина – и тому, кто уже как будто бы раздавлен тяжестью пришедшей, навалившейся, боль и страдания вызывающей неимоверные – тому и выхода (будто бы) нет, кроме как покинуть плоть свою, прекратив (будто бы) этим свои страдания.  Но если, по возможности спокойно принимая приходящее, всё то, что приносит жизнь, и, понимая происходящее с ним,  человек пытается, старается преодолевать трудности, прикладывая все имеющиеся силы - то он поступает правильно, верно, согласно Истине. И большего от него не требуется, ведь он отдал всё, что имел на тот момент. Человек исполнил Истину, потому что даже если трудная преграда осталась не преодолённой, всё равно силы человек увеличил. Приобрёл, так сказать, большую способность принимать энергию благодатную. Увеличить силу души – это требовалось, и это произошло в данном случае. Только для этого, можно сказать, преграда даётся. 
Как понимать выражения – отдавать силы, преодолевать преграды? Отдавать силы – значит, напрягаясь, отдавать силы души. И делать всё, то же самое, о чём говорилось ранее – любить, творить душою то, что только она (душа) и может – любовь творить. Это труд трудный, труд нелёгкий – любить. Теплом светлым, светом тёплым мир окружающий наполнять, холод - согревая, тьму и мрак – освещая. От постоянных упражнений способность сия – любить – увеличивается. Ну и в самой душе от деяний сих (источение тепла и света, энергий тонких и нежных) – всё меньше и меньше останется уголков тёмных и мрачных, чувств холодных, леденящих - всё меньше в душе останется. Так - душа очищается, утончается. То есть, исходит из души энергий утончённых и светлых больше, чем грубых и тёмных. Всё больше утончённого, и всё меньше грубоватого исходит из души в таком случае. Рассмотрим поглубже. Психическая основа человека эмоционально реагирует, эмоциями проявляя отношение человека к окружающему миру. Всегда. Эмоции – это фундамент чувств утончённых, из души исходящих. Но, по мере так называемого очищения души, энергии эмоций всё более утончаются, сами по себе, меньше выделений тяжеловесных, мрачных, всё больше эмоций светлых, легковесных. И, кроме того, эмоциональные проявления человека, по мере очищения души, всё больше и чаще окутываются проявлениями более нежными и утончёнными души. Всё скорее реагирует душа на реакции организма, и успевает любое проявление эмоциональное утончить, сделать теплее и светлее, своим проявлением. Именно этому сейчас все мы и учимся – энергии, рождённые природными оболочками нашей плоти необходимо пропустить через сердце своё, и окутать их, эти тяжеловатые проявления, теплом сердечным и светом нежнейшим, бережно опеленать их любовью своею, и тогда только выпустить в мир. И если в ответ на сопротивление преграды мы приложили все силы, сделали всё, на что способны были на тот момент – можно считать что преграду мы одолели. То есть психика наша по привычке стремится проявить бурно своё отношение к миру окружающему, либо к ближнему, его поступку, бурно и негативно (как же, это же я, чтоб неповадно было и т.д.) – но тут как тут душа. Рвущееся изнутри тяжеловесное – не выпустит, либо смягчит как сможет, жгучее – остудит и сделает тёплым, твёрдое, грубоватое – сделает мягче, нежнее. Душа успокоит разбушевавшееся, будет греть, согревать всеми силами холод подступивший, терпеливо пытаться осветить мрачное что-то, не слишком приятное. И всё это терпеливо, постепенно. По возможности спокойно, тщательно, силясь максимально, старательно. В том смысл этих преград - сделать нас сильнее. И это происходит (условно) в тот момент, когда мы прикладывали силы – наша способность прикладывать силы – растёт, душа становится сильнее. Еще раз повторю – говоря о силе души, я говорю о её способности источать тепло и свет, выделять из себя - тепло сердечное, светлое, проявлять по отношению к миру - тепло и свет. То есть о способности души проявлять любовь. Только любовь. А преградой здесь выступает привычное эмоциональное проявление психики человека, грубое и энергетически тяжеловатое. Нельзя разрушительные эмоции проявлять, а они возникают привычно, вырваться стремятся, усиленные связью с энергиями души. А нельзя. Вот душе и нужно взять под контроль, упорядочить и изменить качество проявлений, исходящих из сердца человека, в той или иной ситуации.

----------


## юрий

Преградой нужно воспринимать не только реакции психики в ответ на мощные, значительные проявления мира по отношению к тебе. Порой внутренне начинаешь ощущать некое беспокойство, непонятно от чего. Будто порывы ветра невидимого налетают то и дело, выводя из душевного равновесия, из спокойствия, необходимого, чтобы что-то сделать. А в беспокойном таком состоянии, когда нет возможности сосредоточиться, сделать это что-то не получается. Хотя необходимость сделать – есть, большая. И продолжаться это невидимое воздействие может неопределённо долго, и сила порывов ощущаемых может меняться. Как быть, если понимаешь, что в таком состоянии ничего хорошего сделать не получится, не получается творить прекрасное? Тут также, как и в предыдущем случае, необходимо приложить усилия души своей, теплым проявлением её, гася выплески беспокойства, нервозности. Пытаться сдерживать, гасить негативные эмоциональные выплески, поддерживать спокойствие и невозмутимость духа, необходимые для труда, для продвижения вперёд по пути избранному. Удерживаться стойко на пути, несмотря на порывы, выводящие из равновесия, сбивающие (пусть даже и не мощные, не очень сильные) – это тоже труд души немалый, сил требующий, напряжения длительного душевного. Такое конечно, когда оно преодолевается, сил душе прибавляет. И восприниматься может и должно как преграда, трудность своеобразная. Это похоже на образ, когда сил мышцам добавляют и упражнения с большими тяжестями, но кратковременные, и упражнения с малыми тяжестями, но с продолжительностью большой – они также добавляют сил физических.

----------


## юрий

Послушай, брат или брата, теперь о том, что есть смерть, что происходит, когда душа покидает плоть, а также о том, какие страдания прекращаются, а какие не прекращаются, после оставления душою плоти.
Сколько бы ни жил человек, однажды появляется необходимость душе покинуть плоть. Душа, оставляя тело плотное, в какой-то момент призвана будет оценить, измерить, смерить пройденное (испытание, жизнь). Это и есть - смерть, момент, когда приходится смерить, отмерить, померить, посчитать сделанное при жизни (во плоти). Это - момент нахождения у мер (и весов). У мер душа человека находиться (для взвешивания дел его, прижизненных), говорили в этом случае, а ныне более упрощённо сказывают – умер (и всё тут). Важно не прерывать существование своей плоти преждевременно, потому как, наибольшая для души благоприятность сего момента определяется (возможно) только Отцом Небесным. Ибо только Он видит нас – души, видит, что с душой, в душе что  происходит. И поэтому, только Он способен определить момент, наиболее благоприятный, для покидания душою плоти. Сами же мы, пока, не способны оценить как состояние наших душ, так и благоприятность, необходимость тех или иных испытаний, призванных избавить наши души от нежелательного и приобрести необходимое. Плоть наша, прекратив жизнедеятельность, постепенно распадается, примерно в течении сорока дней, согласно законам мира материи. Покинув тело плотное, душа ещё  некоторое время находится в соединении с менее плотными оболочками плоти (тонкими телами так называемыми), и после их полного распада (что происходит в течении примерно сорока дней) сжимается до светящейся точки, и уходит либо в рай, либо в ад, либо будет кружить вместе с другими душами в некоем поясе неопределённости (ожидая нового воплощения), что вероятно находится на небольшом удалении от поверхности Земли-Матушки, практически меж живущих. Развитие души прекращается, и способность измениться исчезает. Способность всё видеть, чувствовать остаётся. Так что немых свидетелей происходящего на Земле, происходящего с тобой - всегда предостаточно. Стоит подумать о ком-то – он тут как тут, рядом. Только вот сказать и сделать ничего не может. 
Если же после того, как душа покинула тело плотное, но не потеряла связи с телами тонкими (до распада тел тонких) – сохранить им (тонким телам) питание материальной жизненной силой (Духом Жизни идущим от Единого), то тело тонкое сие будет существовать пока идет искусственная подпитка его жизненной силой. И душа сия сможет определенным образом проявляться в мире материи. Это может происходить по воле Отца Небесного. Сейчас несколько братьев (и сестёр) наших находятся в таком состоянии – они оказывают определённую помощь нам, живущим во плоти. Это так называемые Святые Братья (сестра Мария также находится в теле тонком для оказания помощи нам). 
Находясь в так называемом поясе неопределённости, душа ожидает воплощения в другую плоть. Воплощение души происходит по воле Отца Небесного. Именно Он подбирает для души ту или иную плоть с качествами подходящими, способными обеспечить испытания данной душе необходимые. Плоть с подходящими качествами можно ждать очень долго, ибо должны сложиться определённые условия, обстоятельства по законам мира материи. Да и сама душа, возможно, должна испытывать сильное желание воплотиться. Свобода воли, волеизлияния – соблюдается. Если в душе присутствует сильное нежелание жить, то воплощения нового (наверное) не происходит. А сильное нежелание жить может запечатлеться в душе в последние дни, минуты перед преждевременным покиданием душою  плоти. И исчезает из души это нежелание жить не так уж и быстро, растворяется это нежелание , похоже, долго. Как уже было сказано, после покидания плоти, душа может попасть либо в поле ожидания новой плоти, либо в  рай, либо в ад. Если в проявлениях своих душа в основном позитивна, положительна, и практически не источает из себя негатива - нет нужды для неё в новой плоти. Плоть ей уже не даётся. Дабы то хорошее, что душою накоплено – не растратилось при новом воплощении в непростых сейчас условиях на Земле-Матушке. Такие души накапливаются и ожидают пока в раю. Когда зло, рождённое человеком – уничтожено будет – эти души станут воплощаться наравне с другими. Рай, как и ад – это некие, скрытые от глаз человека, искусственно созданные миры, которые находятся на небольшом удалении над поверхностью Земли-Матушки. В аду накапливаются те души, что в падении  своём, при жизни во плоти (не развиваясь) - опустились ниже определённого уровня в своём развитии, когда давать им новую плоть попросту бессмысленно. Ибо самостоятельно такая душа уже развиваться не сможет. Когда зло, рождённое человеком – уничтожено будет – эти души подвергнуться своеобразному огненному очищению, когда стёрта будет индивидуальность. Но сама духовная ткань, из которой душа создана - неуничтожима. На основу сию нанесена будет индивидуальность новая, иная. Рождена будет новая душа, без прошлого опыта столь негативного. Появится новая индивидуальность, и, как следствие, новый человек, которому предстоит накапливать новый опыт.

----------


## юрий

Если при жизни  во плоти человек постоянно уходит от преодоления трудностей, от испытаний, которым должна была быть подвергнута душа, дабы приобрести необходимое, если силы данные душе (и плоти) растрачиваются впустую, а не на поиск Истины, не на следование по пути истинного развития души – такой человек может подойти к ситуации, которая покажется ему безвыходной, тупиковой, безысходной. Тогда единственным способом избавиться от мрака беспросветного, холода леденящего, от боли душевной, от тяжести невыносимой – может показаться ему решение покинуть свою плоть, умереть, не дожидаясь срока отмеренного судьбой. От боли физической в таком случае избавиться, наверное, возможно, ведь плоть теряется, исчезает, а вот как быть с душевными переживаниями? Всё, что в душе было до оставления плоти – осталось, никуда не исчезло. Но вот возможность от подобных переживаний душе избавиться – это исчезло вместе с плотью. Нет теперь такой возможности, нужно ожидать новую плоть. А как быстро она, плоть, может даться Отцом Небесным, не нарушающим своих же законов, если последней сильнейшей мыслью, страстным желанием, волей человека – было нежелание жить, стремление не жить, покинуть плоть, не иметь плоть. Возможно, лишь через время, когда душа начнёт испытывать вновь страстное желание получить плоть, воплотиться для жизни и изменений в себе – тогда лишь, возможно, по воле Отца, произойдёт новое воплощение сей души. Но до того неопределённого часа душа будет испытывать те чувствования, ощущения – те, что наиболее сильно проявлялись у неё в последние дни, часы, минуты перед оставлением плоти. А какие чувствования и состояния преобладали в душе перед покиданием плоти? Какую тяжесть невыносимую, боль сильнейшую в душе человек пытался убрать уходом, смертью своей? Не только не убрал, но и продлил на неопределённо долгий срок свои страдания, без возможности от них избавиться. Хотя такая возможность существует при жизни во плоти – возможность, изменившись, избавиться от тех или иных состояний тягостных и горестных. Итак, все души (кроме тех, которые находятся в раю или в аду) являются свидетелями всего того, что происходит с нами в нашем мире. Душа перемещается мгновенно в ту точку Земли-Матушки, где о ней вспомнили. Душа часто, много может находиться рядом с местами, где она провела часть жизни, будучи воплощённой, рядом с людьми, к которым при жизни испытывала сильные чувствования, с которыми имелась духовная связь. Способность чувствовать, переживать сохраняется у души и после смерти плоти. Видя объект чувствований прежний, человека, с которым её в прошлом связывало сильное чувство – душа вновь может испытать то же чувство. И если чувствование сие было негативным, то душа станет испытывать страдание. Страдание душа может испытывать от неудовлетворения многих непомерно разросшихся при жизни чувствований – ибо объект чувствований – вот он, рядом, а возможности удовлетворить страсть – нет, ибо нет плоти. Сие относится ко многим страстям, что взращиваются человекам при жизни. Неразумно взращиваются, до размеров огромных. Кроме того, что наработано душой в течении жизни, и сохраняется в душе как опыт, пусть даже негативный – сохраняется как опыт жизни, приобретённый душой, сильно и очень прочно впечатывается, фиксируется неким образом – тот отпечаток чувствований, то состояние, которое сильно, долго, продолжительно испытывала душа перед смертью, в последние годы, месяцы, недели, дни, часы, минуты своего пребывания в теле плотном. Представь теперь, что вся та тяжесть, боль, все страдания душевные (и физические возможно), что сопровождали дни, часы, минуты жизни человека всё это чётко и сильно отпечаталось в душе. И сохраняется неугасимо после оставления душою плоти. Человек, решаясь преждевременно покинуть плоть свою, думает, что так он избавится от страдания – нет сил, надоело, хуже не будет. А на деле выходит, оказывается, что всё, все переживания - остаются в душе, и будут испытываться ею бесконечно долго, до нового воплощения. И наверное легче выносить тяжесть значительную короткое время, чем тяжесть малую в течении вечности (условной).

----------


## юрий

Поговорим сейчас, брат\а, о смысле объединения (союза, соединения) – мужчина-женщина (муж-жена).
Почему об этом, здесь? Как это связано с тематикой преждевременного покидания плоти человеком? Множество ситуаций конфликтных, кризисных, болючих и тупиковых возникает от непонимания того, что происходит в отношениях между близкими друг другу мужчиной и женщиной, в результате несуразного развития этих отношений. Бывает, случаются кризисы жизненные из-за невозможности создать такие отношения, из-за отсутствия их (отношений) у одинокого человека. 
Итак - какова природа этих отношений, что есть муж, что жена, зачем вообще им быть вместе, как им быть вместе. 
Муж – по сути происходит от мож, может, могущий, способный (сделать, создать), творец, иначе говоря. Слово это (муж-мож, могущий) отражает суть человека наделённого душой определённого типа (условно говоря – мужской), и  суть эта - творить, творец. И проявляется она у души потому, что душа человека – частица от Тела Светлого Отца Небесного, суть которого основная – Творец. Мы проявляем то, что в нас, по сути, заложено – способность творить. Называя что-то, обычно стараются отразить самое главное, важное, значимое в сути. У мужчины это - творчество, творец. И это отражено словом - муж (мож, может, мочь). (Творить – значит созданное тобой, исходящее из тебя – наполнять теплом и светом души, любовью своей. Это то, о чём нами было говорено ранее.) У мужчины суть эта (творить) проявлена сильнее (чем у женщины), как основная, главная. То есть и способность проявлять качества души выражена сильнее, и, оттого – заниматься именно этим нужно больше. Разнообразнее, качественнее, утонченнее, нужно проявлять душевность мужчине, чем женщине. Больше времени творить, утончёнными, нежными энергиями души дополнять красоту, созданную мастерски руками. Оттого и именуется человек с мужским (условно) типом души – муж (мож, творец). У человека с женским (условно говоря) типом души, способность творить также присутствует. Это основное качество и её души, но в силу некоторых условий, особенностей – творчество её более связано с природной основой, с материальной стороной жизни человека. Тогда  как творчество мужа больше связано с духовной стороной жизни человека. Это не значит, что муж творит духовное, а жена – материальное, и только. Нет. Творить – это всегда и у всех (и у мужа, и у жены) – труд души, когда увиденную и воссоздаваемую красоту человек наполняет тем, что исходит из души. Исходить из души должно благостное, теплое, светлое. Душа мужчины имеет меньшую связь с материальным (возможно суть её менее уплотнена, чем суть души женщины). Оттого жизненные проявления души мужа более одухотворены, более утончённы, так сказать. И интересы мужа находятся большей частью, в большей степени, именно в области духовности, в духовной области. О материальном, о плоти в частности, забота его (мужа) мала, часто недостаточна и  для обеспечения даже насущных нужд  своего тела – бывают ситуации, когда муж в процессе творчества забывает о еде, сне и отдыхе. К этому можно добавить, что муж в большей степени способен увидеть, видеть, восхититься красотой материального мира, красотами мира Природы (красотой женщины, как части этого мира, Природы). И воспеть эту красоту в творениях своих. Этим (духовностью) он одаривает женщину, восполняя в её жизни нехватку духовного. Ибо она (женщина), в меньшей степени успевает (и способна) наполняться духовно. Жена призвана более уделять внимания материальному в жизни, и следуя потребности своей, материальным сим одаривает близких и ближних. Именно жена  восполняет нехватку материального в жизни мужа. Союз (брак) мужа и жены способствует этому наилучшим образом.  Восполнении нехватки материального в жизни – это восполнение в природной основе, в теле человека. Речь идёт не о материальных предметах, вещах, а об энергетике особого типа, природной, более грубой, чем энергии, исходящие из души, но необходимой где-то. Можно предположить, что женщина, в свою очередь, характеризуется своей способностью видеть, замечать духовное, восхититься духовной красотой (силой), характеризуется своим стремлением к духовному, к тому, кто её этим духовным способен наполнить, одарить. То есть стремиться быть рядом с мужчиной, помочь ему чем-то посильным. 
 Таким образом, сей акцент в предрасположенности душ к большему развитию  духовному, либо материальному,  благоприятен тем, что позволяет человеческому обществу в более широком диапазоне и развиваться, и проявляться. Это происходит благодаря некоему разделению функциональному – функций и обязанностей душ мужского типа и женского типа (условно говоря). Ещё это разделение функциональное, более прочно привязывает человеков друг к другу взаимной полезностью  и нуждой в творениях (проявлениях) друг друга. А также – помимо широты, разделение функций позволяет достичь большей глубины, углубленности в своей области творчества, большего профессионализма, если так можно сказать.
Значит ясно – муж, по сути, творец, развиваться (проявляться) предрасположен больше духовно (нежели материально), духовным же делится с женой и получает от жены недостающее материальное наполнение. Жена – также творец, но с более материальным уклоном, в материальной области жизни. Она склонна к развитию (проявлению) большему в материальной области, материальным наполняет мужа и от него получает недостающее наполнение духовное. Такова природа их отношений, и наиболее полноценно она проявляется в союзе их (двух), в совместном их проживании, где постоянно соприкасаются они во всех вопросах и сферах очень близко, плотно. И для взаимного полноценного развития такой союз (брак) очень благоприятен и весьма необходим. Возможно, жену (женщину) более точно было бы называть – мужина. Слово сие означает – творец природного, материального, творец с преобладанием, вернее, с уклоном, в сторону материального в творениях своих. Мужина это – от мож-ини-а  - творец, материальное (природное), устремление. Такой небольшой звукосмысловой анализ этого слова – мужина. Слово это наиболее точно отражает суть души женского (условно) типа. Оно похоже на слово – мужена (чья), мужья мол, мужу принадлежащая. Но это лишь сходство слов внешнее (мужина и мужена), смыслы слов этих различны.

----------


## юрий

Теперь расширим понимание того, зачем им (мужу и жене) быть вместе. А потом проясним – как им быть вместе?
Зачем, вообще-то уже понятно – взаимопомощь в развитии. Что может быть важным ещё? Небольшое отступление: существует такое предание, что Бог сотворил жен(щин)у, как помощника мужчине, из ребра этого мужчины. Это всего лишь - предание, где за множественностью пересказов и переводов могла закрасться неточность. Современный уровень знаний позволяет допустить (понять), что можно сотворить тело человека из клетки (клонирование), и значит из ребра (тоже возможно). Но к чему такие сложности. Да и речь то идет на самом деле не о плоти, а о сотворении души (я думаю). Наш Бог, Отец Небесный не творит плоть человека (её даёт Земля-Матушка), но творит души человеков. И если в предание говорится именно о сотворении  Богом человека, то, вероятно, речь идёт о сотворении души (её сути, если быть точнее). Можно ли душу сотворить из такой плотной материи, которая составляет костную ткань? Утвердительный ответ, мягко говоря, наивен. Ещё, предание доносит о том, что первой женщиной, сотворённой в качестве помощника мужчины, была не та, о которой сказано, что сотворена, мол, из ребра. Допустим. И эта первая, будто бы, попросту ушла, куда глаза глядят, ибо с мужчиной её ничего не связывало. Возможно. И тогда была повторно взята (брата) и сотворена – жен(щин)а. Ну, суть слова – брат\брата – нам уже понятна. Ре – означает - еще раз, повтор\ение, бра – означает брать, взять. Не из ребра создана была жен(щин)а, а ре-бра(та) была, повторно брата, повторно взята была для сотворения. Что брал Отец Наш для сотворения души – искорку от Тела своего, дабы уплотнив её до определённого состояния, нанести на неё некий узор (рисунок), придающий индивидуальность. А ещё, предначертание определённое вкладывает Отец в души наши, особенность своеобразную придаёт душе мужеской (условно говоря), и душе женской (также условно говоря), с сутью проявлений несколько отличных от проявлений друг друга. Так вот, допуская, что первая женщина-помощник – ушла, потому, что её ничего не связывало с мужчиной, и, допуская, что была повторно сотворена женщина-помощник, и она не ушла вслед за первой, вопросим - что в сути (души) второй стало иным, не позволяющим ей отдалиться от мужчины, и даже более – заставляя её следовать за ним по пятам, так сказать? Напрашивается следующее – в сути женской отсутствует способность самоопределения, способность ответить себе на вопросы – кто я? где я? куда я? Представь себе этакое чистое, юное, наивное создание (сознание?), очутившееся вдруг в этом незнакомом ей мире.  Кто я? Где я? – вопрошает сие создание удивлённо. А муж-чина (тут как тут появившийся), глянув на стоящее прелестное создание, промолвит – ты такая (красавица) и вот такая (хозяйка), и растакая (умница) – я подарю тебе эту звезду …  и, помчится за звездой …  а жен(щин)а станет драить кастрюлю и готовить еду, чтобы накормить мужа, который примчится отягощённым, если не звездой, то фразой – ты, ты моя звезда … а жене только бы находиться рядом, и слушать ответы на вопросы - кто она? где она? куда она? Только мужчина может дать ей ответы на эти вопросы. А знание их (ответов на вопросы), вероятно, настолько важно для женщины, что для того, чтобы постоянно знать – кто она (какая), где она (находиться), куда она (направляется, движется) – женщина вынуждена постоянно быть рядом с тем, кто может ей дать это (ответы на вопросы), а также двигаться во след мужчине, в случае его перемещения (дабы не потерять его). Оттого и идёт жен(щин)а замуж, то есть за муж(ем) идёт по жизни. Ты за мужем ?... вопрошаем мы, желая знать, определилась ли женщина, выбрала ли мужа (можа, могущего, творца), за которым (по)следует по жизни. Юная жена (женщина) - зовётся невеста (не-веста, не знающая, не познанная). И ещё юная женщина – это дева - девственная, чистая, нетронутая знанием, чистый лист, природность, готовая к устремлению. Пойдя по жизни, по жизненному пути за мужем, юная жена станет впитывать в себя знание, которое даст ей муж, за которым она идёт. И будет знать о том, кто она такая, какая она красивая, зачем она нужна мужу, как сильно она нужна мужу. Наверно, поэтому, если женщина, бывшая ранее замужем, а ныне - оставшаяся без мужа, пытается вновь выйти замуж, то она должна прежде стать чистой, девственно пустой внутри – и  информационно и душевно, духовно. Это значит - забыть кто она, какая она и так далее. И быть готовой впитать в себя - то новое, что даст ей тот муж, за которым она решилась последовать по жизни далее. Если мир женщины переполнен, мужи чувствуют это, и у них нет интереса к такой женщине. Потому, что, не впитав в себя мир мужа, за которым следуешь, женщине не стать стопроцентно помощником сему мужу. Ведь всякий раз кстати и некстати старая информация будет лезть наружу.

----------


## юрий

Итак, что из этого следует? – муж наполняет жизнь, существование жены смыслом, даёт ей понимание того, зачем, для чего она живёт, кто она вообще – то есть даёт ей духовное наполнение такое. Жена же - восполняет потребности мужа природные, даря силы ему этим, помогая идти по жизни. Вот зачем ещё им (мужу и жене) быть вместе.
Теперь о том - как им быть вместе? Здесь есть свои нюансы, которые несут в основе своей способность жены копировать мужа, его мир (внутренний) – этим она усиливает мужа, делает сильнее его, служит делу его, воплощая собой интересы мужа. Копируется женой не только всё хорошее – копируется всё. Но принцип зеркального отражения чреват своими особенностями. Вспомни Крошку Енота, который пугал своё отражение в пруду – то же самое происходит во многих союзах (муж-жена) – негатив, настолько привычный, что ставший незаметным будто, проявленный у мужа – копируется старательно женой. И теперь, в зависимости от того, какое негативное состояние проявляется, можно нарисовать множество вариантов развития скандальных ситуаций, где будут и такие, которые способны довести до белого каления человека и со стальными нервами. Кроется в сути мужа неуступчивость – столкнётся он с неуступчивостью со стороны жены. Резкость или грубость, проявляемая в отношениях, при общении – проявится и женой по отношению к нему (мужу). Она (жена) же не ведает, что так нельзя или плохо – она копирует - манеру поведение, стиль, чувство, веруя свято в душе, что так и должно быть. Суть души проявляется тут – вера – безмятежная, безграничная, безапелляционная, безоглядная. Вера тому, за которым однажды устремилась она по жизни. Что же мужу делать в этом случае? Терпеть, это первое. Стерпи то, что сам же и создал. И перевоспитывай: хочешь ласки, ласкового обращения – будь сам ласков (в сути своей, внутри себя), если желаешь внимания к себе – проявляй внимание сам к близким, когда хочешь увидеть улыбку на лице, обращённом к тебе – улыбнись сперва сам (не то ли сделал Крошка Енот в известном мультфильме, улыбнувшись своему отражению в пруду?). Посмотри внимательно на себя – какой ты в общении с близкими своими и ближними? Анализируя ситуацию, происходящее в союзе (семейном) – учитывай эти особенности мужской и женской природы. 
Ещё об одном нюансе отношений (муж-жена). В основном, духовное наполнение жена (а также – дети, и более слабые духовно, ближние - также) получает от мужа. Поэтому она - и ждёт этого, духовного от него, и ждёт определённого объёма (привычного), привычной порции (получаемой обычно) этого духовного от мужа. Если муж, по каким-то причинам останавливается в своём развитии, и привычный источник поступления духовного иссякает, то нуждающийся в духовном, подойдя, станет тыркать, подталкивать, тормошить источник сей, желая возобновить привычное поступление. Это как своеобразную помощь рассматривать можно – не позволяют надолго ему останавливаться ждущие, духовно более слабые, подталкивают идти далее. Но тому, кто является источником духовного, при непонимании им того, что происходит, может не понравиться, что его дёргают постоянно, теребят. Да и энергетически ослабленного, высосанного, его будет раздражать попытка взять ещё энергии у него, подпитаться энергией от него. Это конечно естественная защитная реакция организма, но способствующая развитию конфликта в союзе. Ведь и партнёр (жена), а также и близкие люди и ближние (привыкшие получать энергию из этого источника) – тоже могут не понимать происходящего. Их будет раздражать невозможность привычно подпитаться (духовно). И раздражение своё каждый может направить на того, кто будто бы виновен в возникшей ситуации. Получается конфликт, все раздражены, и никто (порой) не понимает – почему. Каковы выходы из данной непростой ситуации? Либо источнику духовного (мужу) - возобновить, продолжить своё духовное развитие, либо нуждающимся – искать новый (другой) источник духовной энергии, дабы восполнить необходимое в себе.

----------


## юрий

Что такое – духовное развитие? Естественно – это развитие души, душевное развитие (так тоже можно сказать). Часто духовным развитием называют интеллектуальную деятельность, творческую, литературную деятельность, различные виды искусства, религиозную деятельность. Это не совсем так. И в то же время обычный повседневный труд никто не назовёт развитием духовности, духовным развитием. Это тоже не так.  Все вышеуказанные виды деятельности являются духовным развитие постольку, поскольку в них присутствует развитие души. Если никакого развития души не наблюдается – нельзя назвать данную деятельность духовным развитием (в данном лишь случае). Сама по себе деятельность, её вид – ещё не залог того, что будет происходить развитие души. Можно заниматься чем-то, совершенно не вкладываясь в занятие душевно, не прилагая душевных сил – естественно, никакого развития души происходить не будет. Хотя может развиваться мастерство, отточенность труда, повышаться уровень знаний. Можно прилежно исполнять обряды и ритуалы, молится даже – а духовности не прибавится, развития души не произойдёт. Что же тогда развивает душу, что есть духовное развитие? Любое развитие предполагает постоянное напряжение сил (относительно постоянное, регулярное). И развитие души также предполагает напряжение (приложение, применение) сил души, душевных сил. Трудится, силится, напрягается душа – и силы её увеличиваются, растут – значит, рост душевный наблюдается, происходит духовный рост. Не касается душою происходящего человек, равнодушен к происходящему – изменений в душе его не происходит, духовного роста нет.  Что это за различия в терминологии – то рост души, душевный рост, то рост духовный, то рост духовности? По сути это одно и то же. Разберёмся в нюансах. Рост души – имеется в виду увеличение сил души, способности её больше взять (принять - за раз) энергии -  Благодати, а также - больше источать из себя энергию сию благодатную, несколько видоизменив её в соответствии со своей индивидуальностью. Увеличения объёма самой души, величины её – (вероятно) не происходит. Только рост способности. Так объём, размер мышц может не изменяться с увеличением способности поднять большую тяжесть, меняется лишь качество. Два человека с равным практически размером мышц, могут быть способны к поднятию тяжестей совершенно различного веса. Душевный рост – это практически, то же самое, что и рост души. Что такое рост духовности? Духовность – это способность источать дух, полнить, наполнять духом. Это также исполненность духом, наполненность духом. Что есть дух? Дух - это исходящее из ... (чего-то), тонко-энергетическое. В данном случае – исходящее из души. Труд души, усилия её, напряжение души, работа её – естественно венчаются неким продуктом, результатом деятельности – вот дух и является этим результатом. Этакое  постоянно светящееся, клубящееся тонко-энергетическое облачко, то чуть большее, то меньшее (в зависимости от объёма выделяемого душой). Либо нечто подобное ауре, свечению вокруг солнца. Свечение это сопровождает напряженную работу души – источение из себя тепла и света.. Больше выделяется – больше дух, уменьшается порция выделяемого – дух уменьшается. То рост духа наблюдается, то наоборот. Духовный рост то увеличивается, то замедляется, и соответственно – духовность то больше, то меньше. То растёт, увеличивается духовность, то замедляется рост её, уменьшается духовность. Меньше духовности – меньше выделяется и находится духа вокруг (чего-то), больше духовности, духовность увеличивается – значит, увеличилось источение и присутствие, наличие духа. Духовность, объём сопутствующего (процессу) духа – результат деятельности души, душевной деятельности. Повышенная деятельность будет сопровождаться повышением духовности, увеличением количества духа сопутствующего, окружающего. Соответственно выражение – рост духовности – означает увеличение духа выделяющегося (окружающего), как результата увеличения душевной деятельности. А если духа выделяется больше, духовность увеличилась, то значит, труда затратила, сил приложила душа больше, значит, увеличилась её (души) способность брать и отдавать, то есть сила души стала больше. Наблюдаем рост душевный, что и пытаемся сказать словами – рост духовности. Духовный рост – понятие, имеющее тот же смысл. Понятия – духовность, духовный – имеют и несколько иной оттенок, но вытекающий из того, что мы сейчас рассмотрели. Это и качество (преобладающее) внутреннего мира человека, который, как подразумевается, постоянно напрягает душу свою, постоянно источает светлое тепло и теплый свет сердцем своим, душою. Оттого деяния и творения его, как и он сам, окутаны невидимым, но ощутимым духом (любви), духовностью. Духовность – это и качество, и наполнение такого человека, это же и наполнение творения некоего особым (вышеупомянутым) духом (любовью). Духовным можно назвать человека, в котором и в проявлениях которого, преобладает духовность. Духовной же можно назвать и часть жизни человека (область, путь, деятельность), в которой преобладающим моментом является духовность. Это о духовности.

----------


## юрий

Идём далее. Что же получается, брат\а – оказывается, близкие люди могут колоть друг друга, доставлять друг другу боль - не потому, что они злы и не любят друг друга. Любят, и очень хотят обогреть близкого человека, помочь ему. Желание помочь ближнему, жить для ближнего своего, служить ближнему своему – всё это в сути нашей заложено. Мы рождены для этого, живем для этого, и противостоять сути заложенного в нас – не в силах. Даже не хорошие наши, по отношению к ближнему, поступки, часто продиктованы нашим желанием помочь, помогать ближнему. Но иголочки ледяные в душе нашей делают многих похожими на подобие этаких ежей – чем ближе приближаемся друг к другу, тем больнее уколы ледяные наносим. А ведь это стремление, желание помочь, поддержать, обогреть ближнего своего, подталкивает нас приближаться к нему. Или уже известное нам поведение жены – лишь желанием помогать мужу, продиктовано её слепое (подсознательное) копирование поведения мужа, его внутреннего мира. Дабы жить этим же, этой же дорогой идти, поддергивая в трудную минуту. Но если мир внутренний холоден и колюч – это слепо, старательно и усердно копируется женой, и, потом, выдается по отношению к миру, к тому же мужу и другим. Жена – практически продолжение мужа. Но чем выливается копирование негатива в отношениях близких людей? Мягко говоря, демонстрацией того, что имеется в душе и стремлением отдалиться друг от друга, чтобы прекратить негативное воздействие ближнего. Порою стремление остановить негатив оканчивается трагедией. Но в основе возникшей ситуации – лежало врождённое стремление помощи ближнему своему, близкому человеку. Суть, в нас заложенная – жить для ближнего своего – проявляет себя порой так нелепо в отношениях между нами. Мужчине, порой чаще нужно помнить, кто в его жизни женщина, какую роль играет, какова природа её. С пониманием относиться к проявлениям её по отношению и к мужу, за которым она следует по жизни, и к миру окружающему её, и ко всем близким своим, и ближним. Ведь почти всегда её поступки продиктованы её глубинной сутью, её внутренним, врождённым стремлением всячески помогать. Эта особенность нашей жизни, когда вторая половина – помощник и попутчик первой – отражено в понятиях нашего языка. Дорогой (дорогая) – смысл этого слова – сопровождающий (по жизни, в дороге, в пути), со-путь-ник (по жизни), попутчик (по жизненной дороге), идущий одною дорогой. Примечательно то, что в других языках также есть нечто подобное – у итальянцев каро – означает телега, повозка (то есть - путь, дорога, передвижение), а каро – дорогой (родной, близкий, супруг). В слове супруг (супруга, супруги) – также указание на то, что двое везут один воз (жизненный), в один воз впряженные, на пару тянущие воз жизненных тягот. Возможно, основное здесь – супруга – то есть, су-пружница, со-пряженная, рядом впряженная для помощи. И если искать причины конфликтных и тяжелых жизненных ситуаций – то прежде муж - загляни к себе в душу – а нет ли в ней колючек ледяных, духа мрачного и студёного, глыб тяжёлых и зловонных и всякого подобного сему, неприятного, но привычного до незаметности. Конечно, и для мужа, и для жены тоже - одно из важнейших занятий (нынче) – очистить свою душу. Как? Самое главное – не позволять любому негативу, тому, что ты понимаешь как нехорошее – не позволять сему исходить из души. Раз за разом – не позволять. Трудно, а порой и больно сие занятие. Но по другому – никак. Зато всему хорошему, всему, что ты осознаешь как хорошее, и не только для себя, но и, что особенно важно, для ближнего – этому очень даже нужно, не то, что позволять, но и помогать, исходить из души твоей. Тоже не очень лёгкое занятие, я бы даже сказал – очень нелегкое. Но зато душу радующее, и мир вокруг радующее, что особенно важно. Пока всё.

      В общем-то, многое здесь изложенное – есть лишь пересказ, моё собственное понимание тех истин, что даны Отцом  Небесным,  нам, детям Его. Я делюсь с тобой, брат \а, всего лишь собственным видением тех или иных ситуаций, в которые может попадать человек в своей жизни, видением их -  в свете вышеуказанных Истин. Надеюсь, кому-нибудь слова мои окажут помощь или поддержку, в трудную минуту. Но, не нужно рассматривать всё сказанное здесь, как какое-то лекарство, или спасательное средство, к которому прибегают в последний момент. Просто беседа, где раскрываются (затрагиваются) вопросы, касающиеся и жизни человека вообще, и темы (ситуации) нежелания жить. Как себя вести дальше, что-то новое, незнакомое узнав - каждый должен решать сам. Мало того, не только решать, но и, что много важнее, делать. Делать шаг. Только сделав шаг, другой, третий – можно что-то изменить. Изменить и в себе, и в своей жизни, и в мире окружающем.
Благо дарю тебе, брат ли брата, за твоё внимание, оказанное этой беседе. Мира и счастья тебе. Радости. Удачи. Не забывай о том, что все мы – браты (взяты из одного Источника), и оттого особенно близки друг другу. Все. И о том помни, не забывай, что все мы, в той или иной мере – слепы пока, и лишь Отец наш Небесный видит путь нас ожидающий, ведет нас по нему, направляя Словом Своим, спасая, выводя из мрака и холода, к Свету, к Дороге, нас ожидающей, к Вечности …

Слепой ведёт слепого,
Незрячих – легион …
Но всех опять и снова
Отогревает Он …

***

----------

